# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Reklamiranje adaptiranog mlijeka

## Arijana

Čitam danas Bebe lipanj/06 i naiđem na reklamu za jednu vrstu adaptiranog mlijeka - na slici namrštena i tužna beba, a naslovi : PLAČ DOJENČETA-možda je gladan?,  Kako pomoći "gladušu" prije spavanja
Između ostalog piše: _Djeca koja su na prsima brže ogladne i češće traže jesti jer je majčino mlijeko probavljivije od drugih vrsta mlijeka i mliječnih formula. Gladno dijete ne može ni zaspati te je važno prije odlaska na počinak dati i kasni obrok._

Ne znam, možda je to moje subjektivno mišljenje, ali reklama mi je užasno digla živac, pa sam htjela to ovdje istresti.
Čitala sam Pravilnik o reklamiranju adaptiranog, ali onako površno, nisam imala živaca ..preopćenit je, preopširan ... pa ne znam što je zabranjeno, a što nije.

----------


## ivarica

na vise nacina ta reklama krsi pravilnik o reklamiranju nadomjestaka.
prvo, iz ove reklame se brza probavljivost mm predstavlja kao problem????!!!! a ne kao prednost mm, a drugo, jesam dobro shvatila da su tu i slike djece?
odavno vec takve reklame nije bilo kod nas i izgleda da smo opet na pocetku, pa i dalje od tog   :Evil or Very Mad:  
jel mozes pliz tu reklamu sacuvati (pa da se upoznamo ovog ljeta) ili poslati u rodu?

za koju dob dojenceta su reklamirani nadomjestci?

----------


## ivarica

> Čitala sam Pravilnik o reklamiranju adaptiranog, ali onako površno, nisam imala živaca ..preopćenit je, preopširan ... pa ne znam što je zabranjeno, a što nije.


dobra primjedba

Summary of the International Code on Marketing of Breast Milk Substitutes
No advertising of breast milk substitutes to families. 
No free samples or supplies in the health care system. 
No promotion of products through health care facilities, including no free or low-cost formula. 
No contact between marketing personnel and mothers. 
No gifts or personal samples to health workers. 
No words or pictures idealizing artificial feeding, including pictures of infants, on the labels or the product. 
Information to health workers should be scientific and factual only. 
All information on artificial feeding, including labels, should explain the benefits of breastfeeding and the costs and hazards associated with artificial feeding. 
Unsuitable products should not be promoted for babies. 
All products should be of high quality and take account of the climate and storage conditions of the country where they are used.

----------


## Mamasita

Uf koma, evo i ja bas citam tu reklamu.
Radi se o nadomjestku namjenjenom hranjenju dojencadi od samog rodjenja.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Arijana

> prvo, iz ove reklame se brza probavljivost mm predstavlja kao problem????!!!! a ne kao prednost mm, a drugo, jesam dobro shvatila da su tu i slike djece?


Da, ima slika nezadovoljne bebe, a moj osobni doživljaj reklame je bio, kao ako se doji beba bude ubrzo gladna, pa plače, pa nezadovoljna, pa se noću budi često - pa onda je super dati nešto zasitno tipa XX mlijeka, jer nije jako kalorično, a dijete siiitooo i ne plače, divota  :Mad:  




> jel mozes pliz tu reklamu sacuvati (pa da se upoznamo ovog ljeta) ili poslati u rodu?


Mogu je i sačuvati, a mogu je i poslati, kako hoćeš!

----------


## ivarica

posalji je u rodu (roda, savska cesta 80, 10000 zagreb), tako cemo je brze prijaviti.
hvala

----------


## jadro

vjerojatno negdje pise o tome, ali ja ipak pitam
jesu li, i koliko, oni zasticeni kad na dnu reklame, letka i ostalog propagandnog materijala napisu?

"Majcino mlijeko je najbolja hrana za dojencad.Mlijecne formule se primjenjuju samo po preporuci strucnjaka s podrucja medicine, farmacije ili prehrane, ili druge strucne osobe koja je odgovorna za brigu o majci i djetetu".

----------


## apricot

pa ne.
i na cigaretama piše kako su opasne za zdravlje, a zabranjeno ih je reklamirati.

----------


## Ivana2604

Meni je isto ta reklama zapela za oko. Užas! Kako to samo djeluje na mlade mame dojilice, taman ono što im "treba" - rečenica:" A da ti nije možda gladan/na"?

----------


## Arijana

Mene je najviše iznerviralo kod te reklame što je moj N. ispočetka svako pola sata plakao i sisao, visio bi na ciki nekad i po sat, sat i po. Stolice su mu ponekad bile zelenkaste..., čak sam zvala i SOS telefon. Mojoj poznanici se isto događalo, ali ona je od 1. mjeseca na adaptiranom, a ja još uvijek dojim, a za to vrijeme "strašne gladi" i moja i njena bebica su na našem mlijeku dobile preko 1 kg. Ali ja znam što znam..

----------


## spooky

Imam i ja tu reklametinu pa ako treba mogu vam i ja poslati...

----------


## Paulita

tek sad sam obratila pažnju na to. Više me je zasmetao članak sve o dojenju. Tamo piše da se dojiti ne smije duže od pola sata.

----------


## bubimirko

a mogu ja nekaj pitati s nadom da ne bute odmah sve na mene graknule.....šta vas smeta ta reklama, tj. nije samo stvar u toj nego šta vas smetaju toliko određeni proizvodi i reklame za njih...(koliko sam skužio mislim da ne podupirete (kršitelj koda) i još neke).....vi propagirate i borite se za majčino mlijeko...odnosno ja to sve vidim ko dve reklame vi reklamirate svoj proizvod oni svoj...a na nama tj potrošačima je da odlučimo koji nam se više sviđa....nekako mi je glupo napadati ih i slati pisma i žalbe raznim urednicima različitih listova i buniti se na reklame, bez obzira radilo se tu o časopisu bebe ili ne......osim toga pa gdje bi molim vas lijepo i trebali reklamirati te stvari kao kajtijaznam..humane, (kršitelj koda)e i slične nadomjestke ako ne u takvim časopisima.....pa nisu baš sve žene u mogućnosti dojiti, dakle i takav proizvod nekome treba.

Između ostalog piše: Djeca koja su na prsima brže ogladne i češće traže jesti jer je majčino mlijeko probavljivije od drugih vrsta mlijeka i mliječnih formula. Gladno dijete ne može ni zaspati te je važno prije odlaska na počinak dati i kasni obrok. 
Osim toga ne vidim (barem ne po ovome) da se tu poziva na prestanak dojenja i davanje umjetne hrane.....
dakle ko voli nek izvoli

----------


## TeddyBearz

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=139&Show=365

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=139&Show=1232

 :Smile:

----------


## Arijana

Bubimirko, neću graknuti   :Laughing:  , ali majčino mlijeko je jedina prirodna hrana za bebu, a adaptirano mlijeko je nešto što treba pedijatar propisati (vrstu, količinu..), a ne netko preporučiti, dakle ako nema reklama za antibiotike, zašto bi ih bilo i za adaptirano.

Dosta roditelja je zabrinuto ako beba plače, pa traže uzrok, a najlakše ga je tražiti u gladi (kao majčino mlijeko jest probavljivo, pa je zato jadna beba stalno gladna), beba se budi po noći i roditelji su neispavani (opet krivo mlijeko, napapaj ga formulom i spavat će cijelu noć)... itd.

Već sam u gornjem postu napisala usporedbu mene i moje poznanice, za razliku od nje ja sam se puno informirala o dojenju, pa opet mi u nekim trenucima nije bilo svejedno jer  "beba plače i budi se često", ali rješenja nisam tražila u časopisima i reklamama koje su bajkovito nudile rješenje mojih problema, za razliku od moje poznanice koja je jedino za to znala, ili bolje reći htjela znat.

----------


## Mamita

ja ću graknuti   :Razz:

----------


## ivarica

bubimirko, nema valjda veze kako ja to vidim ili kako ti to vodis (kud bi dosli ako bi se pravila krojila iz mojeg kuta gledanja), reklamiranje nadomjestaka regulirano je pravilnikom:  http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=150&Show=597

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ja ću graknuti


grak  :Grin:  

evo još malo...(Innocenti deklaracija):
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=150&Show=598

(Ibfan-International Baby Food Action Network):
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...9&Tekst2ID=151
, a s lijeve strane na toj stranici ima još puno poučnog štiva  :Wink:  .

----------


## martinaP

Ovako nam je na tečaju rekla neonatologica, citiram: "uglavnom su sva adaptirana mlijeka na bazi kravljeg mlijeka, osim nešto sojinog; kravlje mlijeko je priroda predvidjela za potrebe kravlje mladunčadi, a ne ljudske". Meni je to sasvim dovoljan i logičan razlog. A koliki je stvarni postotak žena koje "nisu u mogućnosti dojiti", prije bih rekla da su to promili. Druga stvar je naš komfor i linija manjeg otpora, nauštrb djece i njihove dobrobiti.

----------


## -Sanja-

Ja ću kao i mama Juanita "graak"

Meni se uvijek raspale živci kod unošenja sumnje u predosti dojenja pred formulom.
Ja sam dojila 11 sati u komadu i prešla sam put od 5 bočica formule do nijedne, a počela sam s formulom jer su me uvjerili da je Niki gladan.
I baš zato se borim svakom prilikom ZA dojenje, jer znam kako je meni bilo teško i koliko je bitna podrška osobe s istim iskustvom.

Btw. ne kupujem Bebe od kad su tiskali članak o metodi stavljanja u krevetić po kojoj pustiš bebu da plače dok ne povrati, a onda je samo uzmeš da je presvučeš i opet pustiš da plače. Sorry, selektivno pamćenje, zaboravila sam ime dr. po kojoj metoda nosi ime.

----------


## lidac2004

> Btw. ne kupujem Bebe od kad su tiskali članak o metodi stavljanja u krevetić po kojoj pustiš bebu da plače dok ne povrati, a onda je samo uzmeš da je presvučeš i opet pustiš da plače. Sorry, selektivno pamćenje, zaboravila sam ime dr. po kojoj metoda nosi ime.


znam da je off topic, ali moram -  :shock:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Btw. ne kupujem Bebe od kad su tiskali članak o metodi stavljanja u krevetić po kojoj pustiš bebu da plače dok ne povrati, a onda je samo uzmeš da je presvučeš i opet pustiš da plače. Sorry, selektivno pamćenje, zaboravila sam ime dr. po kojoj metoda nosi ime.


dr Ferber   :Mad:

----------


## bubimirko

[quote="Arijana"]Bubimirko, neću graknuti   :Laughing:  , ali majčino mlijeko je jedina prirodna hrana za bebu, a adaptirano mlijeko je nešto što treba pedijatar propisati (vrstu, količinu..), a ne netko preporučiti, dakle ako nema reklama za antibiotike, zašto bi ih bilo i za adaptirano.

meni je taj stav bedasti.....kakva je to usporedba....antibiotik i hrana....sorry ali nisam primjetio da se hrana za bebe kupuje na recept. Ja definitivno stojim iza činjenice da se dojenje treba promovirati ali isto tako glupo mi je zabranjivat da se druge stvari reklamiraju....di će nas to dovest....(ovo vaše mi zgleda ko ako nećeš vidjeti tu reklamu onda nećeš niti znati da tak nekaj postoji )...prije svega treba educirati pa nek ljudi odluče jer sigurno ako ću npr. reklamirati skok bez padobrana, ljudi neće poćeti to i prakticirati

----------


## josie

> ovo vaše mi zgleda ko ako nećeš vidjeti tu reklamu onda nećeš niti znati da tak nekaj postoji


možda...i više ćeš se potruditi da dojenje uspije, a ne:"- pa ima i bočica i prašak, pa ću ja to fino smućkati i svi sretni-"

[/quote] ...prije svega treba educirati pa nek ljudi odluče jer sigurno ako ću npr. reklamirati skok bez padobrana, ljudi neće poćeti to i prakticirati
[/quote]
slažem se s tobom da je edukacija najvažnija, i svaka će se članica foruma i udruge složiti s istim, ali nažalost, mnogo njih skače bez padobrana zbog reklame :/

----------


## bubimirko

[quote="-Sanja-"]Ja ću kao i mama Juanita "graak"

Meni se uvijek raspale živci kod unošenja sumnje u predosti dojenja pred formulom.

ja nisam pričao o prednosti...odnosno uopće ne sumnjam u to da je potrebno dojiti(jedino se razlikujemo u mišljenju koliko dugo) već sam samo pitao šta vas ta reklama toliko smeta.....i pitao da po onom kaj su napisali .............tu ja nigdje ne vidim pozivanje na prekid dojenja.....

*Između ostalog piše: Djeca koja su na prsima brže ogladne i češće traže jesti jer je majčino mlijeko probavljivije od drugih vrsta mlijeka i mliječnih formula. Gladno dijete ne može ni zaspati te je važno prije odlaska na počinak dati i kasni obrok.*

----------


## josie

trebalo je ići ovako:



> ...prije svega treba educirati pa nek ljudi odluče jer sigurno ako ću npr. reklamirati skok bez padobrana, ljudi neće poćeti to i prakticirati


slažem se s tobom da je edukacija najvažnija, i svaka će se članica foruma i udruge složiti s istim, ali nažalost, mnogo *njih* skače bez padobrana zbog reklame :/

njih = ljudi ne članova Udruge i foruma  :Razz:

----------


## bubimirko

> trebalo je ići ovako:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 ...prije svega treba educirati pa nek ljudi odluče jer sigurno ako ću npr. reklamirati skok bez padobrana, ljudi neće poćeti to i prakticirati
> 			
> 		
> ...


joj...da ta teorija vrijedi već bi se davno obogatil prodavanjem magle  :Grin:  .........a nikak da mi krene

----------


## Mamasita

Bubimirko tocno je da ovim boldanim ne pozivaju direktno na prekid dojenja, ali pozivaju na "samo jednu bocicu prije spavanja".
A to onda vodi smanjenju prirodne proizvodnje majcinog mljijeka, pa polako i drugoj bocici, pa trecoj.....pa na kraju i mogucem prestanku dojenja.

----------


## bubimirko

> Bubimirko tocno je da ovim boldanim ne pozivaju direktno na prekid dojenja, ali pozivaju na "samo jednu bocicu prije spavanja".
> A to onda vodi smanjenju prirodne proizvodnje majcinog mljijeka, pa polako i drugoj bocici, pa trecoj.....pa na kraju i mogucem prestanku dojenja.


EDUKACIJA....i onda se to ne bu desilo...a ne skrivati i negirati postojanje proizvoda...ko što već prije rekoh...'ko voli nek izvoli

----------


## Lutonjica

mislim da je ovdje sve rečeno s obje strane.

*RODA je članica IBFANA i na njenom forumu jednostavno se ne može raspravljati o markama adaptiranog mlijeka.
i točka.*
to nije nešto što će se promijeniti koliko god se o tome lamentiralo.

----------


## ivarica

osvjezavam ovaj topik, tema je bitna, a i rasprave poput ove dobrodosle i uvijek donesu neki kvalitetan pomak. uz uvjet da znate da se roda nece promijeniti, ali racunamo da cemo promijeniti vase stavove   :Grin:   :Laughing:  

arijana, imas li jos uvijek tu reklamu da je posaljes u rodu?

----------


## Mamasita

> Mamasita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Bubimirko tocno je da ovim boldanim ne pozivaju direktno na prekid dojenja, ali pozivaju na "samo jednu bocicu prije spavanja".
> A to onda vodi smanjenju prirodne proizvodnje majcinog mljijeka, pa polako i drugoj bocici, pa trecoj.....pa na kraju i mogucem prestanku dojenja.
> 
> 
> EDUKACIJA....i onda se to ne bu desilo...a ne skrivati i negirati postojanje proizvoda...ko što već prije rekoh...'ko voli nek izvoli


Bas mi je drago da je topic ponovo otvoren, i da nije ostao na ovome, jer mi se to nikako ne cini dobrim zakljuckom za ovakav topic.
Evo da napisem ono sto sam vec napisala, ali prije nego sam uspjela poslati, topic je bio zakljucan.
Stali smo kod edukacije.
Da, naravno da je edukacija vazna, ali kako se edukacijom boriti protiv proizvodjaca adaptiranog, kad oni trose ogromne sume novca na reklame.
Za svaku kunu koju drzava ulozi u edukaciju, oni uloze 500 u reklame.
Srecom, postoji barem taj pravilnik, iako se, eto, ni njega bas ne pridrzavaju.  :Sad:  
I srecom, postoje Rode koje koje se, izmedju ostalog, bave monitoringom krsenja pravilnika.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ja čekam da buibimirko zaista pročita šta piše na onim linkovima, pa da onda nastavimo raspravu. 8) 
jer ne linkamo bezveze, za mene je ono što piše na linku moj argument, ma evo, iskopirat ću ih.



> Međunarodni pravilnik o marketingu nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko
> 
> 
> Preambula
> 
> Zemlje članice Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije (WHO),
> 
> potvrđujući pravo svakog djeteta i svake trudnice i dojilje na primjerenu prehranu kao sredstvo stjecanja i održavanja zdravlja; 
> uviđajući da je neuhranjenost dojenčadi dio šireg problema nedostatka obrazovanja, siromaštva i društvene nepravde; 
> ...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Innocenti deklaracija
> 
> Deklaracija Innocenti UNICEF/WHO o zaštiti, unapređenju i potpori dojenja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uvjereni smo da je dojenje jedinstven proces.
> 
> ...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> IBFAN (International Baby Food Action Network)
> 
> IBFAN se sastoji od više od 150 grupa iz 90 zemalja
> 
> 
> IBFAN želi utjecati na poboljšanje dječjega zdravlja podupirući dojenje i boreći se protiv neetičnoga marketinga nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko
> 
> 
> IBFAN je nastao u sklopu sastanka Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije i UNICEF-a u Ženevi 1979.
> ...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=151&Show=1221
> 
> *Prljava taktika" proizvođača nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko*
> 
> "Iskoristite ovu fotografiju ako vam ona može pomoći", 
> rekla je majka prikazana na ovoj fotografiji u "Children's Hospital", Islamabad, Pakistan. Izvor: UNICEF
> 
> (opaska: vidi sliku na http://www.ibfan.org/english/issue/overview01.html#4 )
> 
> ...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=151&Show=1328
> 
> *Načini potkopavanja dojenja - I. dio*
> 
> Uz kvalitetnu podršku gotovo svaka majka može uspješno dojiti. Pa ipak je u mnogim zemljama broj majki koje doje vrlo mali i prehrana adaptiranim mlijekom postala je dijelom opće kulture. U ovom tekstu pozabavit ćemo se primjerima reklamnih metoda kompanija kako bismo lakše shvatili na koji način industrija dječje hrane potkopava dojenje i stimulira prehranu adaptiranim mlijekom.
> 
> 
> Reklamiranje besplatnim primjercima
> 
> ...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=151&Show=1329
> 
> Načini potkopavanja dojenja - II. dio
> 
> Reklamiranje upućeno majkama i trudnicama
> 
> Reklamama upućenim majkama kompanije krše Međunarodni kod i Rezolucije na razne načine:
> 
> reklamiranjem 
> ...

----------


## mamma Juanita

neću dalje, kao što rekoh, s lijeve strane ima još puno tekstova.
kada se usvoje sve te informacije, teško je i dalje misliti da je reklamiranje ovako nečeg delikatnog ok pod parolom "tko voli, nek izvoli".
nije baš tako jednostavno.
usporedba s reklamiranjem cigareta se može činiti pretjerana, ali uopće nije neprimjerena, jer hranjenje adaptiranim mlijekom zaista nosi svoje zdravstvene rizike, a u zemljama trećeg svijeta je bogme i opasno po život.

----------


## Arwen

slažem se da reklamiranje nije uredu i treba protestirati
samo ja znam mame i to jako puno mama koje ne doje ne zbog
reklama nego svog komoda i te mame ne bi dojile nikada ni da
nema reklama onda bi dale mlijeko iz tetrapaka umjesto adaptiranog
kao šta puno njih i radi najkasnije sa 6mj
prema tome *edukacija* ali i stručnog osoblja(mislim medicinskog)
a ne samo roditelja

----------


## mamma Juanita

> prema tome edukacija ali i stručnog osoblja(mislim medicinskog) 
> a ne samo roditelja


to bez sumnje treba.
ali i ovaj pravilnik.

----------


## bubimirko

[quote="mamma Juanita"]ja čekam da buibimirko zaista pročita šta piše na onim linkovima, pa da onda nastavimo raspravu. 8) 
jer ne linkamo bezveze, za mene je ono što piše na linku moj argument, ma evo, iskopirat ću ih.
[quote]Međunarodni pravilnik o marketingu nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko


hej, pa nemamo mi o čemu tu raspravljat.....ja sam definitivno za to da dijete treba dojiti do određenih godina i nikada ne stavljam adaptirano mlijeko ispred majčinog......samo sam komentirao da se ne smije negirati potrebama i za takvim proizvodima i da to da se adaptirano mlijeko reklamira u časopisu o bebama smatram  OK jer tam takva reklama najviše i spada....jer ko šta sam već prije rekao - mišljenja sam da neće majka odbiti svoje dijete sa cice zato kaj vidi reklamu

----------


## mamma Juanita

opet nisi pročitao  :Razz:

----------


## bubimirko

> opet nisi pročitao


pa čekaj......daj mi jedno par dana....tek sam malo počeo-ima toga puuuuuuuuuno

----------


## Paulita

Na koju adresu da šaljem, ako nema Arijana? Poslat ću vam svejedno i jedan novi prsluk za dojenje, pa ga prodajte na rodinoj rasprodaji. Novi je i u paketu. Novac dajem za udrugu.

----------


## ivarica

hvala  :Smile: 
Roda
Savska cesta 80
Zagreb
(jos mjesec dana, onda selimo u nas prostor)

----------


## Arijana

Ajme, ivarice   :Embarassed:  , iščupala sam ga iz novina i stavila na mali stol, a N. ga je dograbio i iskido na komadiće, kad je došao do zadnjeg tek sam onda shvatila. Kasnije sam skroz zaboravila na to.
Paulita, tnx!

----------


## mamma Juanita

> samo sam komentirao da se ne smije negirati potrebama i za takvim proizvodima i da to da se adaptirano mlijeko reklamira u časopisu o bebama smatram OK jer tam takva reklama najviše i spada....jer ko šta sam već prije rekao - mišljenja sam da neće majka odbiti svoje dijete sa cice zato kaj vidi reklamu


mislim da se po tom pitanju jako varaš.
mami koja ima problema s dojenjem i već je emotivno na rubu ne treba netko tko će je ubjeđivati da je adaptirano skoro pa jednako vrijedno i mahati njime kao da ne postoji niti jedna druga opcija ako npr. beba ne dobiva dovoljno na težini isl.
primjera iz života ima cijeli niz, valjda ti nisi dolazio u dodir s njima, ili jednostavno ne vjeruješ u moć reklame.

----------


## Arijana

Kad smo već kod reklama.. zašto se u Bebama ili nečem sličnom ne stavi preko cijele stranice Rodina reklama i broj sos-telefona. 

Ja sam s prvim djetetom imala manjih problemčića (za mene mali, a za nekog drugog ogromni), ali sam imala koliko toliko informacija, jaku želju i samopouzdanje da mogu dojiti. Tad nisam znala ni za Rodin forum ni za sos-tel., a dosta žena iz moje okoline nikad nije ni čulo da takvo što postoji i sa žaljenjem zaključuju da su možda i mogle nastaviti s dojenjem.
Zašto se u svakoj ginekološkoj i pedijatrijskoj ambulanti ne može naći letak sa tim brojem ili neka veča reklama na zidu?

----------


## ivancica

[quote="bubimirko"]


> Bubimirko, neću graknuti   , ali majčino mlijeko je jedina prirodna hrana za bebu, a adaptirano mlijeko je nešto što treba pedijatar propisati (vrstu, količinu..), a ne netko preporučiti, dakle ako nema reklama za antibiotike, zašto bi ih bilo i za adaptirano.
> 
> meni je taj stav bedasti.....kakva je to usporedba....antibiotik i hrana....sorry ali nisam primjetio da se hrana za bebe kupuje na recept.


Kamo sreće kad bi se i adaptirana mlijeka mogla dobiti isključivo samo na recept...

----------


## Anita-AZ

Necu komentirati ni bubimirka niti nikoga. Besmisleno je uopce reci da je ok reklama za adaptirano i da to nece utjecati na nekoga. Ma kako nece? Zato reklame i postoje! Na svaku i djelomicno nesigurnu majku, utjecati ce i mozda ce upravo zato promjeniti prehranu svog djeteta iz "brige"! 

Stvar je jasna. Casopis ima svoje sponzore i od toga prezivljava. Od tamo takve reklame. Da nema takvih reklama, ne bi bilo sponzora, da nema sponzora, ne bi bilo casopisa. Majke koje doje ne mogu financirati casopis. Da mogu.... onda bi on sadrzavao slike sretnih dojecih beba.

Money... money.. nista drugo.

Zasto zdrava hrana ne opstaje? Tko zaraduje preporukom zdrave hrane? A koliko se zaradi reklamom za proizvode pune secera koje izazivaju ovisnost te si samim time omogucavaju prosirenje koristenja nadalje? Cola.., cokolade.. itd..

----------


## Arwen

nije direkt vezano za temu ali šta sa adaptiranim koje
daju u bolnici i onda pri otpustu kažu nastavite s ovim 
mlijekom ------------ i to je itekakva reklama

----------


## Anita-AZ

> nije direkt vezano za temu ali šta sa adaptiranim koje
> daju u bolnici i onda pri otpustu kažu nastavite s ovim 
> mlijekom ------------ i to je itekakva reklama


Uopce ne sumnjam da su i oni potplaceni od odredenog proizvodaca. Evo, bas me zanima da li u istim bolnicama uvijek nude isto adaptirano! Vjerojatno da.

----------


## Arwen

> Arwen prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nije direkt vezano za temu ali šta sa adaptiranim koje
> daju u bolnici i onda pri otpustu kažu nastavite s ovim 
> mlijekom ------------ i to je itekakva reklama
> 
> 
> Uopce ne sumnjam da su i oni potplaceni od odredenog proizvodaca. Evo, bas me zanima da li u istim bolnicama uvijek nude isto adaptirano! Vjerojatno da.


u splitskoj da   :Grin:

----------


## Mamasita

A sta mislis, tko snabdjeva bolnice besplatnim uzorcima adaptiranog, dijagramima rasta, tko financira njihova istrazivanja i organizira im razne "edukacijske" izlete?
Pa proizvodjaci formule to rade vec jedno dvadestak godina...i to je dio njihove marketinske politike.

----------


## Arwen

> A sta mislis, tko snabdjeva bolnice besplatnim uzorcima adaptiranog, dijagramima rasta, tko financira njihova istrazivanja i organizira im razne "edukacijske" izlete?
> Pa proizvodjaci formule to rade vec jedno dvadestak godina...i to je dio njihove marketinske politike.


znam ali to je ubiti čak i protuzakonito,zar ne

----------


## Mamasita

U svakom slucaju nije u skladu s pravilnikom.

----------


## Davor

Dobro jutro  :Laughing:

----------


## Mamasita

Meni bas i nije  :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Mamasita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A sta mislis, tko snabdjeva bolnice besplatnim uzorcima adaptiranog, dijagramima rasta, tko financira njihova istrazivanja i organizira im razne "edukacijske" izlete?
> Pa proizvodjaci formule to rade vec jedno dvadestak godina...i to je dio njihove marketinske politike.
> 
> 
> znam ali to je ubiti čak i protuzakonito,zar ne


s
Svakako je u ogromnom sukobu interesa i zapravo vrlo licemjerno, jer deklarativno podupiru dojenje, a u praksi se radi previše toga što direktno ugrožava dojenje (npr. po zidovima rodilišta se može pročitati u 10 koraka do uspješnog dojenja kako je potrebno bebu u prvih pola sata nakon poroda staviti na prvi podoj, da treba poticati dojenje na zahtjev, da se dojenoj bebi ne dodaje nikakva druga tekućina, etc., a u praksi znamo da stvari stoje malkice drugačije...).

----------


## Arijana

Zašto meni nitko nije odgovorio na zadnje pitanje   :Sad:  

Zašto na tako nešto važno, često i presudno, kao Rodin sos-telefon, treba nabasati slučajno?

----------


## mamma Juanita

Arijana, ja sam isto mislila da Rodine SOS plakate treba lijepiti po svuda...dok nisam učlanivši se u Rodu shvatila da bi trebalo onda još jedno barem 10 puta više savjetnica nego ih sad ima.
i bez nikakve posebne reklame dnevno imaju jako puno poziva na koje  jedva stignu odgovorat, al najbolje da neka od njih sama napiše.

----------


## leonisa

ja sam za rodin SOS telefon saznala kad sam se vratila doma i upalila komp.
(ok, u bolnici sam bila od 25.tj. ali koliko zena nema net i ne posjecuje rodine stranice) a u bolnici mi je stvarno trebao. ali, ono, *stvarrrrno!*
ako treba, ja cu ici i lijepiti plakate na oglasne ploce bolnica jer ne zelim da majke prolaze ono sto sam ja bez ikakve potrebe.
ako na vratima petrove moze biti reklama ducana s trudnickom odjecom, zasto ne moze biti rodinog SOS telefona????

----------


## ivarica

kako je MJ lijepo napisala, ne mozemo preko svojih granica. a pet puta smo ih rastegle.
roda se trudi raditi i na drugim podrucijima podrske dojenju, shvacate i same da ne moze biti cilj podrske dojenju da svaka zena u hrvatskoj moze i treba nazvati rodu za pomoc kod mastitisa. trudimo se zato educirati zene jos od trudnoce da do nekih problema uopce ne dodje, a isto tako povecati svijest o vaznosti dojenja kod zdr. radnika (pa da ne odvajaju djecu od majki i da ne ogranicavaju podoje, samo to bi rijesilo znatne probleme) te prikazati javnosti sliku dojenja kao normalnu i prihvacenu. a tu nam i vi mozete pomoci svojim pozitivnim stavovima o dojenju. 
rodin sos nikad nece moci pomoci svima, ne samo kad bi mi to mogli, nego i kad bi mi to zeljeli (preuzeti na sebe odgovornost za sva dojenja u hrvata)

----------


## mamma Juanita

evo ja ću još samo u ovaj niz "preventivnih mjera"za uspješno dojenje  dodati i drugačiji pristup porodu, jer to kakav je bio porod itekako utječe na ishod dojenja.

----------


## snoopygirl

Ja nisam znala za Rodin SOS, niti za dosta jako važnih savjeta koji su bitni za dojenje. Ja nemam doma comp, ima tata ali ga nisam koristila, nisam ni znala da se nešto posebno trebam pripremati za dojenje, to mi je bilo nešto prirodno.
Kad smo došli doma, zvala sam pedi, lokalnu doktoricu, čak i rodilište da mi kažu u čemu je stvar, da mi pomognu, jer sam vidila da nešto nije uredu. U bolnici su mi rekli, dojite, dojite, a kad smo bili tamo, hranili su ga adaptiranim. Hoću reći, znaju samo reći dojite, morate dojiti, ali nitko nezna dati ikakav savjet ili uputiti na nekoga kao što je SOS. Pa valjda nebih zvala da sve ide kako treba.
Sad svim prijateljicama koje su trudne, printam oko 40 stranica s rodinog portala i dajem linkove, jer me strah da neće nabasati na vas a da će im pomoć trebati. 
Da, neki dan sam kupila Lisu 'Moje dijete', jer sam vidil naslov o dojenju.. citiran je članak s Rodinog portala i stavljen link  :D

----------


## leonisa

> Ja nisam znala za Rodin SOS, niti za dosta jako važnih savjeta koji su bitni za dojenje. Ja nemam doma comp, ima tata ali ga nisam koristila, nisam ni znala da se nešto posebno trebam pripremati za dojenje, to mi je bilo nešto prirodno.
> Kad smo došli doma, zvala sam pedi, lokalnu doktoricu, čak i rodilište da mi kažu u čemu je stvar, da mi pomognu, jer sam vidila da nešto nije uredu. U bolnici su mi rekli, dojite, dojite, a kad smo bili tamo, hranili su ga adaptiranim. Hoću reći, znaju samo reći dojite, morate dojiti, ali nitko nezna dati ikakav savjet ili uputiti na nekoga kao što je SOS. Pa valjda nebih zvala da sve ide kako treba.
> Sad svim prijateljicama koje su trudne, printam oko 40 stranica s rodinog portala i dajem linkove, jer me strah da neće nabasati na vas a da će im pomoć trebati. 
> Da, neki dan sam kupila Lisu 'Moje dijete', jer sam vidil naslov o dojenju.. citiran je članak s Rodinog portala i stavljen link  :D


upravo to. ne mora biti br. telefona, ali moze link. ili recenica, dvije naputka. kuzim da nema osoblja i vremena.
(npr. ja sam skoro riknula od dehidracije jer su mi rekli u bolnici da ne smijem nista piti zbog navale mlijeka. puko mi je film kad sam skuzila da pisam jednom dnevno)
ovo sto je pisalo (odnosno prepisano) u "moje dijete" treba pisati i u "bebe" i u "moje sunce"...itd. a o edukaciji osoblja da ne govorim...sve je puno mitova i legendi!

----------


## snoopygirl

Da, i curama u mjoj sobi koje su imale previše mljeka u bolnici su govorili da ne piju....... ja sam logički zaključila (ne hvalim se   :Grin:  ), kažem ženi da pije jer će mljeko uzet iz tjela, a ona će na kraju opet imat problema s punim prsima i dehidracijom....grrrrrr kad vam ovako nešto savjetuje medicinsko osoblje ja bi pukla!

----------


## Trilian

Ja sam neki dan u DM-u na blagajni uzela reklamni letak za nove (kršitelj koda)ove mliječne formule s probioticima. **** 1 - od rođenja, **** 2 - nakon 4 mjeseca.

Na tom letku nigdje ne piše "Majčino mlijeko je najbolja hrana za dojenčad". Ističe se kako su dobre crijevne bakterije  tj. probiotici izuzetno važni i "sve nužniji u prehrani, posebice dojenčadi. Probavni sustav beba je još nezreo i podložan različitim infekcijama".

Bila je cijela hrpa tih letaka. Toliko o tome da se mliječne formule ne smiju reklamirati.

----------


## marilu

Wow, stvarno sam se iznenadila sa koliko se stvari bavite i opet ste me ugodno iznenadile, jer se 100% slazem da nikakav nadomjestak za majcino mlijeko se ne bi trebao reklamirati. To je ono nuzno zlo. Znalo se prezivjeti i na obicnom razrijedjenom kravljem mlijeku, ali i sa posljedicama. 
Ja bih samo nadodala da sve formule (koje nisu sa organskim certifikatom) su Genetski modificirane, jer se prave od kravljeg mlijeka koje je preradjeno da bi se kao moglo lakse probaviti (jos uvijek teze nego majcino), nadodani neki sinteticki vitamini! Zivotinje u pravilu 80% jedu GMO hranu, a da ne spominjem da jedu i stocno brasno (samljevene zivotinje). Jednog dana ce ljudi gledati na ovo razdoblje u povijesti kao jedno veoma mracno razdoblje. 
U jednom slucaju kad mislim da je formula zdravlja od majcinog mlijeka je onda kad se ta mama drogira, alkoholizira, pusi i sl. Onda je vjerovatno krava bolja od nje.

----------


## Zorana

Jos uvijek je bolje da mama pusacica doji dijete nego da ne doji.

----------


## marilu

> Jos uvijek je bolje da mama pusacica doji dijete nego da ne doji.


Vjerovatno ako je krava negdje u prirodi i jede neku ne prskanu travu, bolje nego kad mama uzima sve i svasta, a da ne spominjem pusenje, koje strasno utjece na razvoj astme. Djeca umru ako mame usmu neke tablete za umor ili bolove, aspirine i sl. A od krave ipak prezivu!Znam da se javlja unutrasnje lagano krvarenje od kravljeg mlijeka, anemija itd, i daleko sam za dojenje, I sama sam dojila oba svoja sina do 15-16 mjeseci, dok sami nisu odustali.

----------


## ivarica

> Djeca umru ako mame usmu neke tablete za umor ili bolove, aspirine i sl. A od krave ipak prezivu!


joj, koja zabluda.
naravno, dogadja se i prvo, ali puno puno vise djece svake godine umire zato jer je hranjeno nadomjestcima, ne samo ona djeca koja zive u nepovoljnim uvjetima.

a pusenje ugrozava djecu ne prijenosom nikotina kroz mlijeko nego prvenstveno udisanjem, pa su opet vise ugrozena djeca majki koje puse u blizini djeteta, a ne doje, jer djeca nemaju priliku na nikakve dobrobiti majcinog mlijeka.

----------


## marilu

> marilu prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Djeca umru ako mame usmu neke tablete za umor ili bolove, aspirine i sl. A od krave ipak prezivu!
> 
> 
> joj, koja zabluda.
> naravno, dogadja se i prvo, ali puno puno vise djece svake godine umire zato jer je hranjeno nadomjestcima, ne samo ona djeca koja zive u nepovoljnim uvjetima.
> 
> a pusenje ugrozava djecu ne prijenosom nikotina kroz mlijeko nego prvenstveno udisanjem, pa su opet vise ugrozena djeca majki koje puse u blizini djeteta, a ne doje, jer djeca nemaju priliku na nikakve dobrobiti majcinog mlijeka.


Ma nemas pojma koliko mi je drago sto ovako razmisljas i totalno se slazem. Mislim da su slucajevi kod kojih mama uzme nesto i to naskodi djetetu puno rijedji nego ono sto se danas desava sa adaptiranim mlijekom, tocnije kravljim preradjenim mlijekom.  Definitivno! ALi to sam ja tako spomenula jer imam ipak nekog u obitelji tko je kao male prijevremeno rodjene bebe, odhranjene na razrijedjenom kravljem mlijeku, krava je bila na farmi gdje su zivjeli, nisu koristili ono iz tetrapaka. Imali su puno problema poslije sa alergijama ali su prezivjele. 
Daleko od toga da bih ga ikad preporucila. Majcino mlijeko je najbolje.  :D

----------


## MGrubi

da a krave se kao ne hrane s koštanim i inim "brašnima" , uopće se ne kljukaju antibioticima i vitaminima, i uopće se ne uzgajaju u zatvorenim stajama u prostoru 1*2m nego skakuću po Alpskim pašnjacima   :Wink:

----------


## TONI

Neki dan sam u ljekarni uz dječje vitamine dobila "skrivenu" reklamu za formulu. Milupina knjižica "Moja prva godina" prepuna savjeta za trudnice i mlade mame, naizgled promiče dojenje a na vrlo fin način navodi mlade mame na ideju kako je hraniti dijete formulom normalno. Evo kako to izgleda: "Najbolje nastaviti dojiti barem šest mjeseci, a za bebu mlijeko ostaje glavni izvor hranjivih tvari kroz cijelu prvu godinu. *Kada bude pravo vrijeme za to počet ćete navikavati bebu na mliječne formule* ... Pokušajte postupno prijeći s dojenja na mliječne formule. To i Vama i Vašoj bebi pruža priliku da se naviknete na nove okolnosti. Počnite tako da jedno hranjenje u danu bude na bočicu (ali ne prvo ni zadnje). Svakih nekoliko dana, najviše tjedan, zamijenite još jedno dojenje bočicom. Budući da beba dobiva četiri do pet obroka na dan, ovaj proces trajat će oko mjesec dana. Ako beba ne voli dudu na bočici, stavite na nju malo svog mlijeka tako da prepozna miris."  :shock: I još više šokirajući savjet za mlade mame: "Prvi dan, da bi ste naviknuli svoje dojke na sisanje, trebali biste svaku davati bebi na pet minuta. Kasnije će hranjenje trajati između 10 i 20 minuta". Na knjižici ne piše radi li se o "domaćoj" pameti ili je čisti prijevod s njemačkog.

----------


## Goga 19

Danas sam kod peda u čekaoni naišla na Viverin stalak pun reklamnog materijala, a između ostalog ima letak "Važnost mlijeka u dojenačkoj dobi". Sjajna reklama za (kršitelj koda) 1, 2 i 3.  :Evil or Very Mad:   Jel to još mogu negdje prijavit? Probat ću stvar skenirat sutra na poslu. Ili je poslikat.

----------


## Davor

Fakat, a znade li netko je li možda čekaonica javni prostor? Preporučivanje formule "potrebitim" mamama je ionako domena pedijatara, ali ako je čekaonica javni prostor, možda bi se nešto moglo učiniti :?  Poslati pisamce pedijatru s citiranim pravilnikom?

----------


## emily

Goga, unutar teksta imas link na koji mozes prijaviti

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2211

----------


## bubimirko

vi da možete bi i zrak zabranili ili bojkotirali........nemrem vjerovati da je ova tema još uvijek aktivna......svatko s imalo mozga kupovat će i radit ono što smatra najboljim za sebe i svoje dijete(a ne ono što mu piše na papiru i plakatu).....okanite se više ovakvih besmislica i tužakanja gdje je tko i kakvu je reklamu stavio i radije potrošite tu energiju za nekaj korisnije

----------


## TeddyBearz

:?

----------


## Ancica

A jel ti bubimirko mozda zivis od ovakvih reklama pa ti je od egzistencijalne vaznosti toliko odvracati ljude od nenasjedanja na reklame. Jer ne vidim drugog razloga za tvoju gorljivu antikampanju   :Laughing:

----------


## litala

> vi da možete bi i zrak zabranili ili bojkotirali........nemrem vjerovati da je ova tema još uvijek aktivna......svatko s imalo mozga kupovat će i radit ono što smatra najboljim za sebe i svoje dijete(a ne ono što mu piše na papiru i plakatu).....*okanite se više ovakvih besmislica i tužakanja gdje je tko i kakvu je reklamu stavio i radije potrošite tu energiju za nekaj korisnije*



ovako da trosimo energiju korisnije, kao ti?   :Razz:

----------


## leonisa

> vi da možete bi i zrak zabranili ili bojkotirali........nemrem vjerovati da je ova tema još uvijek aktivna......svatko s imalo mozga kupovat će i radit ono što smatra najboljim za sebe i svoje dijete(a ne ono što mu piše na papiru i plakatu).....okanite se više ovakvih besmislica i tužakanja gdje je tko i kakvu je reklamu stavio i radije potrošite tu energiju za nekaj korisnije


a kako mlada i neiskusna mama zna sta je najbolje ako okolo vidi samo reklame za adaptirano i nigdje ne vidi zenu kako doji?

----------


## kovke

... a i čemu bi inače služio kalendar iz 2003. godinu u našoj čekaonici od (kršitelj koda)a, nego za to-jel vi vidite ijedan drugi dovoljno pametan razlog zašto bi kalendar bio tamo  :Nope:

----------


## Mukica

jel bi pomoglo da poklonis svom pedijatru rodin kalendar?

----------


## bubimirko

> bubimirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> vi da možete bi i zrak zabranili ili bojkotirali........nemrem vjerovati da je ova tema još uvijek aktivna......svatko s imalo mozga kupovat će i radit ono što smatra najboljim za sebe i svoje dijete(a ne ono što mu piše na papiru i plakatu).....*okanite se više ovakvih besmislica i tužakanja gdje je tko i kakvu je reklamu stavio i radije potrošite tu energiju za nekaj korisnije*
> 
> 
> 
> ovako da trosimo energiju korisnije, kao ti?


ja sam ti savršenstvo kao perpetum mobile.....teško da to možeš doseći....ali uz malo samokontrole i treninga možda uzaludno rasipanje energije svedeš na minimum  :Grin:

----------


## bubimirko

> bubimirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> vi da možete bi i zrak zabranili ili bojkotirali........nemrem vjerovati da je ova tema još uvijek aktivna......svatko s imalo mozga kupovat će i radit ono što smatra najboljim za sebe i svoje dijete(a ne ono što mu piše na papiru i plakatu).....okanite se više ovakvih besmislica i tužakanja gdje je tko i kakvu je reklamu stavio i radije potrošite tu energiju za nekaj korisnije
> 
> 
> a kako mlada i neiskusna mama zna sta je najbolje ako okolo vidi samo reklame za adaptirano i nigdje ne vidi zenu kako doji?



po ovom tvome ispada da su žene toliko bedaste pa da nemaju pojma da se treba dojiti

----------


## kovke

> jel bi pomoglo da poklonis svom pedijatru rodin kalendar?



ali uz kalendar neće dobit nekoliko tisućica  :Mad:

----------


## leonisa

cuj, kad si mlad, neiskusan, prvo dijete u "siroj tvojoj okolni", peru te hormoni nakon poroda....a onda vidis svugdje oko sebe flasicu, pa dudu, pa osmijeh majke bez podocnjaka, pa (pre)sito dijete, pa komentar patronazne, svekrve, babe s prvog kata....i eto, pmislis "valjda svi oni zajedo znaju bolje od mene same" a zapravo ne znaju.
npr. svi znamo da je cola stetna, a ja ne pozam ni jednu osobu osim mene da ju ne pije. koliko njih osjeti zedj i pozeli popiti colu nakon reklame? koliko njih i popije colu? a zdravija je i prirodnija- casa vode  :Wink:

----------


## bubimirko

> cuj, kad si mlad, neiskusan, prvo dijete u "siroj tvojoj okolni", peru te hormoni nakon poroda....a onda vidis svugdje oko sebe flasicu, pa dudu, pa osmijeh majke bez podocnjaka, pa (pre)sito dijete, pa komentar patronazne, svekrve, babe s prvog kata....i eto, pmislis "valjda svi oni zajedo znaju bolje od mene same" a zapravo ne znaju.
> npr. svi znamo da je cola stetna, a ja ne pozam ni jednu osobu osim mene da ju ne pije. koliko njih osjeti zedj i pozeli popiti colu nakon reklame? koliko njih i popije colu? a zdravija je i prirodnija- casa vode


već sam to i prije napisao imaš vlastiti mozak i možeš s njim razmišljati......svašta si vidjela na tv pa nisi kupila ili tak nekaj napravila......ako reklamiraju da drugi jedu drek buš ga i ti zagrizla ili ćeš se poslužiti vlastitim mozgom i preskočila taj obrok.

----------


## Mamasita

Eh bubimirko, kako samo potcjenjujes mozgove ljudi koji su zaradili milijarde zahvaljujuci reklamama.
Ili su oni mozda glupi pa trose ogromnu lovu na reklame bez razloga.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## leonisa

koliko ljudi svjesno pije kolu znajuci da je losa? pijes li je i ti? koliko ih pusi? pije alkohol?
zbog cega su neke reklame zabranjene?

ali napravio si dobru usporedbu- reklamiraju da drugi jedu drek, ja sam se posluzila vlastitim mozgom i svom djetetu nisam ponudila taj obrok  :Wink:  

no na zalost sam, kao i zene na ovom forumu, u manjini. znam to jer znam kako razmisljaju zene van ovog foruma. i djeci sluze drek. jer tako su rekli u bolnici. tako je rekla patronazna. tako su rekli u apoteci. tako su rekli letci....a sve je to reklama!!!

----------


## bubimirko

> Eh bubimirko, kako samo potcjenjujes mozgove ljudi koji su zaradili milijarde zahvaljujuci reklamama.
> Ili su oni mozda glupi pa trose ogromnu lovu na reklame bez razloga.


gleč stvar sam možda malo previše generalizirao ali svakako nemreš strpati u isti koš reklame za kolu....koje su svakih 5 minuta na tv....imaš ih na svakom drugom plakatu a njihove frižidere imaš na svakih 100m.....pa nemreš baš takvu rasprostranjenost poistovijetiti s hranom za bebe..tj. adaptiranim mlijekom čiju reklamu eventualno možda možeš vidjeti kod kojeg pedijatra.......npr. kod mojeg je plakat za kremu protiv hemeroida-smije li to biti tamo :?

----------


## MGrubi

jedini razlog zašto ne vidiš reklamu za adaptirano na tv je jer je zakonom zabranjeno, da nije vrtila bi se svako malo , kao što su prije se vrtile reklame za cigarete, pa ih više nema

ali proizvođaći su napravili "štetu" na jednoj generaciji koju su uvjerili da je to ista stvar ka mm, prije nego li im je zabranjeno reklamiranje
i sad ta "oštečena" generacija dobiva unučad, i prosljeđuje njihov utjecaj
a da ne spominjemo puste seminare za pedijatre kojima ih ubjeđuju da je adaptirano sve 5, i nemaš brige
a puste priče o "nervoznom", "slabom"... mljeku dolaze upravo od njih
ja bi im uvela zakonski da napišu i nuspojave i moguće posljedice ka šta ljekovi imaju, pa da vidimo onda

----------


## bubimirko

> jedini razlog zašto ne vidiš reklamu za adaptirano na tv je jer je zakonom zabranjeno, da nije vrtila bi se svako malo , kao što su prije se vrtile reklame za cigarete, pa ih više nema
> 
> ali proizvođaći su napravili "štetu" na jednoj generaciji koju su uvjerili da je to ista stvar ka mm, prije nego li im je zabranjeno reklamiranje
> i sad ta "oštečena" generacija dobiva unučad, i prosljeđuje njihov utjecaj
> a da ne spominjemo puste seminare za pedijatre kojima ih ubjeđuju da je adaptirano sve 5, i nemaš brige
> a puste priče o "nervoznom", "slabom"... mljeku dolaze upravo od njih
> ja bi im uvela zakonski da napišu i nuspojave i moguće posljedice ka šta ljekovi imaju, pa da vidimo onda


postoje puno više stvari koje su štetnije od adaptiranog....a svi ih mi konzumiramo pa tako i naša djeca.....tak da mi nikada nemre biti jasno zašto takva buka oko samo jednog proizvoda.....koji je čak nekima i neophodan za život

----------


## MGrubi

adaptirano je dobro kad je to jedini način , i u iznimnim okolnostima

zbog nastale štete
zbog nuspojava
zbog bebe
zbog plasiranih laži

nije ista šteta ako ja (95kg) popijem colu i djete od 17 kg

----------


## Mamasita

S portala:



> Iako je oglašavanje mliječne formule za dojenčad sada strože regulirano, godinama su proizvođači putem oglašavanja i promidžbe uspijevali definirati pitanje prehrane dojenčadi u oba konteksta, znanstvenom (snabdijevajući liječnike dijagramima rasta koji su utvrdili obrazac rasta dojenčadi hranjene bočicom kao normu) i širem socijalnom, mijenjajući percepciju o tome što je prihvatljivo, a što nije.
> 
> Kao rezultat, uz odsutnost udruženja žena koje međusobno razgovaraju o trudnoći, porodu i majčinstvu, izbor žena je više pod izravnim utjecajem reklamnih obavijesti, brošura i oglašavanja nego bilo čega drugog.
> 
> Proizvođači adaptiranog mlijeka troše milijune smišljajući marketinšku strategiju koja će njihove proizvode zadržati u prvom planu javne svijesti.
> 
> U Ujedinjenom Kraljevstvu (UK), tvrtke proizvođači formule troše najmanje 12 milijuna funti godišnje na brošure, reklamne oglase i ostale vrste reklamne promidžbe, često u obliku "edukativnih materijala". Od prilike je to 20 funti po svakoj rođenoj bebi. Nasuprot tome, vlada potroši oko 14 penija godišnje po novorođenčetu na promicanje dojenja.
> 
> To je krivi obrazac koji se ponavlja svuda u svijetu i ne samo u području dojenačke prehrane. Globalni reklamni proračun prehrambene industrije iznosi 40 milijardi dolara, što je brojka veća od bruto društvenog proizvoda 70 % zemalja svijeta.
> ...


Tekst o utjecaju reklama na dojenje u cijelosti:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2216

----------


## irenas

> postoje puno više stvari koje su štetnije od adaptiranog....a svi ih mi konzumiramo pa tako i naša djeca.....tak da mi nikada nemre biti jasno zašto takva buka oko samo jednog proizvoda.....koji je čak nekima i neophodan za život


Bebe mogu birati tj. mi im možemo izabrati jedno od ove dvije mogućnosti:majčino mlijeko ili adaptirano.Tako da teorija o stvarima štetnijima od adptiranog baš ne drži vodu  :Razz:  kad su male bebe u pitanju.

----------


## klia

Kod moje pedijatrice, koju inače jako cijenim i znam da jako podrzava dojenje, snimila sam na ormaru kutiju (kršitelj koda)a, na njoj zalijepljen papiric na kome pise: (Žensko ime), daj ovu kutiju nekome.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Goga 19

Ljudovi, jel netko (kao ja slučajno prije nekih pol sata) uočio reklamu za **** žitne pahuljice? Reklama ide otprilike ovako:
- slika bebe i tate/mame (nemaju bocu - igraju se) i spiker kaže s vama smo od PRVOG DANA,
- slika beba papa - spiker kaže od prve žličice,
... onda ide sokić, pa na kraju žitne pahuljice. Nije li to indirektna reklama za adaptirano? Ja mislim da je. Onak ko i "Pozdrav iz Rovinja" za cigarete. Bude mi žao da su i moji jeli **** kašice...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## happy mummy

cim je "od prvog dana", nije dobro. ne mora biti adaptirano, moze biti caj ili stotigajaznam vec. ne bi se smjelo odnositi ni na sta namjenjeno djeci mladjoj od 6. mjeseci. a isto tako prema pravilniku ne bi smjelo sadrzavati sliku dojenceta.

----------


## klia

Datum sljedećeg susreta kod pedijatrice sestra mi daje zapisana na listiću iz (kršitelj koda)ova bloka. A na listiću poruka: Kolike? Bljuckanje? Rješenje za vas je naša formula.
Promatrala sam taj tekst baš u vrijeme kad je D muku mučio s kolikama i pomislila kako bi se poruka u tom trenutku učinila vrlo privlačnom nekoj mladoj mami kojoj noćima dijete urla jer ga boli trbuh  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Davor

Upravo na telki (kršitelj koda)ova reklama za nekakve pahuljice, a počinje nešto kao "s vama smo od prve žličice, kašice..." Krasno upakirano. Nisam dovoljno pazio na detalje, ali mi se čini kao kršenje koda.

----------


## Asimon

ne, počinje s "s vama smo od prvog dana..."  :Mad:

----------


## lavache

> Eh bubimirko, kako samo potcjenjujes mozgove ljudi koji su zaradili milijarde zahvaljujuci reklamama.
> Ili su oni mozda glupi pa trose ogromnu lovu na reklame bez razloga.


a ne mislite da je ova antireklama koju vi tu radite jednaka reklami?
pa ja u životu nisam ni razmišljala o adaptiranom dok nisam došla na ovaj sajt...

baš ste me zainteresirale... a još je rano da kažem da li je to pozitivno ili negativno...

----------


## bubimirko

> Mamasita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Eh bubimirko, kako samo potcjenjujes mozgove ljudi koji su zaradili milijarde zahvaljujuci reklamama.
> Ili su oni mozda glupi pa trose ogromnu lovu na reklame bez razloga. 
> 
> 
> a ne mislite da je ova antireklama koju vi tu radite jednaka reklami?
> pa ja u životu nisam ni razmišljala o adaptiranom dok nisam došla na ovaj sajt...
> ...


pa upravo o tome im ja pričam........toliko cvile i dižu frku oko ničega, tak da nakraju nastane nešto.......umjesto da mirne duše idu dalje i ne obaziru se

----------


## lavache

pa upravo tako...
baš mi je zadnjih dana ova **** reklama na tapeti jer mi se jedu te žitne pahuljice. ali ni u jednom momentu nisam razmišljala o tome ''od prvog dana''. kao, vjerujem, ni masa ljudi koji tu reklamu vide. 

a nakon ovog posta svaki bum se put sjetila adaptiranog...

jel' vas netko plaća?!?  :Laughing:  

skulirajte se malo, radite im free reklamu. to se tak ne dela...

----------


## MGrubi

inače se ne smije spominjati ime proizvođača adapt na ovom forumu

----------


## lavache

pardon, nisam znala... vidim da piše gore u prvom postu, pa...

----------


## Mamasita

> Mamasita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Eh bubimirko, kako samo potcjenjujes mozgove ljudi koji su zaradili milijarde zahvaljujuci reklamama.
> Ili su oni mozda glupi pa trose ogromnu lovu na reklame bez razloga. 
> 
> 
> a ne mislite da je ova antireklama koju vi tu radite jednaka reklami?
> pa ja u životu nisam ni razmišljala o adaptiranom dok nisam došla na ovaj sajt...
> ...


Ova "antireklama" nikako ne može biti jednaka raklami. Reklama postoji zbog zarade, a informacije koje si pronašla ovdje postoje zbog prava na vlastiti izbor na temelju informiranosti.  
Nitko ovdje neće profitirati ako ti svoje dijete na temelju informacija koje si ovdje pronašla odlučiš ne hraniti formulom.  :Wink:

----------


## lavache

ma dobro, znaš što sam htjela reći - da o tome vjerojatno mnogo žena ni ne razmišlja kao o mogućnosti dok ne dođe ovdje...
ovo sa plaćanjem je bila šala...

----------


## bubimirko

za dobrim konjem se prašina diže a za lošim još i veća........tak to ovdje funkcionira, barem meni se tak čini.....nitko tu reklamu i njima slične ne bi niti primjetio da ih vi ne spominjete i time zaintrigirate ljude

----------


## aries24

e pa nadam se da će ovdje nekoga zaintrigirati i podaci o mogućim lošim stranama adaptiranog koje nećete čuti na ni jednoj reklami 

a reklama itekako ostane zapisana u našem mozgu, čak i kad nismo svjesni da je slušamo
pa se onda jednom sjetimo "ma da, idu ti te pahuljice sa 2 mjeseca, bez brige, znam da sam to negdje više puta čula, sigurno kod pedijatra ili tako nekako..."
 :Rolling Eyes:   :zbljuv:

----------


## bubimirko

ma nitko ne kaže da je to zdravo......ja sam samo za onu živi i pusti druge živjeti.....a kaj nikog recimo ne smetaju reklame kole ili recimo leda u kojoj govore da su njihove zamrznute stvari zdravije od povrća s placa.....itd...itd......neg se baš zapiknete za ove....kojih iskreno rečeno jedva da i ima na tv ili kakvim novinama, čak vas smetaju i njihove pahuljice koje nemaju veze s adapt mlijekom

----------


## lavache

onaj tko se želi informirati to će i napraviti, tj. neće samo poslušati što mu njegova bliža okolina govori, nego će razmotriti i drugu stranu medalje, i na temelju toga donjeti odluku. i bez antireklama. pa mu reklame neće zvoniti u ušima jer će imati informaciju koja mu je kao takva i ponuđena.

onaj tko se nema volje informirati preletjet će pogledom i po najboljem textu i reći da njegova/njena mama/dok/baka znaju ipak bolje... i radit će kako misle da je najbolje.

dizanje hajke može stvoriti samo svojevrstan otpor daljnjem proučavanju dotične teme, jer pomalo liči na udrugu ''prijatelji životinja'' koji urlaju pred mekdonaldsom na dječicu i dedeke stvarajući ništa drugo doli kontraefekt.

super mi je vaša težnja da promovirate dojenje kao najprirodniji i najbolji način prehrane malih beba, ali prašina koju dižete oko adaptiranog apsolutno je bespotrebno trošenje energije i nepotrebno skretanje pažnje na isto. 

textovi i postovi o dojenju? SUPER!
ali postavljanje topica kao što je ovaj, u kojem se sasvim nepotrebno reklamira adaptirano i dovodi do ovakvih rasprava? apsolutno nepotrebno!

 :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

nije za ništa UNICEF zabranio reklamiranje adaptiranog
pa nije to probao si pa ne valja ajmo na staro
ako se beba odbije od sise i laktacija prestane ne možeš se vratiti dojenju

----------


## ms. ivy

lavache, WHO i UNICEF očito nisu dijelili tvoje mišljenje nego su marketing nadomjestaka shvaćali puno ozbiljnije. evo, možeš pogledati ovdje: ZAŠTITIMO DOJENJE OD AGRESIVNOG MARKETINGA...

reklama za formulu ima na svakom koraku, u njima se detaljno navodi da baš taj proizvod ima baš one sastojke koji su potrebni tvojoj bebi. jesi li negdje vidjela i reklame za dojenje? i još takve koje idu dalje od "dojenje je najbolje", nude detaljnije informacije, pomoć i podršku?

----------


## lavache

mislim da se nismo skužili... 
ništa nisam rekla za reklamiranje adaptiranog, osim za ovu dotičnu reklamu u kojoj, kažem, nisam ni primjetila da je stvar u tome, a vi ste obratili pažnju.... vjerujem, ne samo meni...

dakle, ono što htjedoh reći je - bravo za promoviranje i promicanje dojenja! ali protiv nekih stvari, u ovom slučaju adaptiranog se, po mom mišljenju (a kužim nešto psihologije) bori na druge načine...

opet ponavljam, u redu je dati informaciju, dati textove u kojima se jasno i argumentirano iznosi za i protiv, a kojih ima zaista pregršt na ovom sajtu,  ali otvaranje ovakvih tema nema smisla jer bez veze i na shemu ''mislite li vi da je to to?'' obraćaju pažnju na krivi način...

ukoliko određena skupina žena koje mogu nešto konkretno napraviti u vezi toga zajedno dođe do zaključka da jedna takva reklama nešto krši, one to mogu raspraviti preko pp-a, maila, telefona ili kajaznam kak, a ne da se bez veze radi antireklama koja je zapravo reklama...

nadam se da ste me sad skužili?!? zaista ne mislim ništa loše...

----------


## ms. ivy

topic je započela forumašica, ne-članica udruge, da ukaže na nešto što je smatrala spornim. odgovorili su joj oni koji znaju više o tome, navodeći objašnjenja i primjere. stvarno ne vidim što tu nije ok? i ovakav topic je jedna vrsta edukacije, čemu ovaj forum i služi. gdje bi se inače informirao "onaj tko se želi informirati" i vidjeti drugu stranu medalje?

----------


## lavache

gle, ne želim se prepucavati, zaista... napisala sam ono kaj mislim... sorry ak ste krivo shvatile.

----------


## MGrubi

> ali protiv nekih stvari, u ovom slučaju adaptiranog se, po mom mišljenju (a kužim nešto psihologije) bori na druge načine...


jel imaš koji prijedlog?   :Smile:  

svaka sugestija je dobrodošla

----------


## ms. ivy

i ja mislim da se uopće nismo skužile   :Rolling Eyes:  , ali potpisujem MGrubi - prijedlozi su dobrodošli.

----------


## lavache

pa eto, napisala sam svoju sugestiju... ali ajde da ponovim  :Smile: 
mislim da imate odlične textove, a koliko vidim krenula je i kampanja za dojenje. 
dakle, sugestija je da ako netko sumnja na kršenje koda fino napiše pp onome tko može nešto učiniti. na taj se način izbjegava možda sasvim nepotrebna (anti)reklama, a koliko vidim, u ovom se postu čak navodi i proizvođač - dakle, je reklama...
a tada osobe koje nešto mogu učiniti ili su upučenije dogovore strategiju.
dobri textovi i dalje ostaju, kroz njih se svi mi ''laici'' možemo informirati i saznati što je i zašto dobro, a što loše za naše bebe, a nepotrebna skretanja pažnje na adaptirano koje čak može izazvati svojevrsntan osjećaj nezadovoljstva i ostaviti pomalo neozbiljan i djetinjast dojam, a pomalo je i reklama istog se izbjegava...

jel' kužite?
no hard feelings

----------


## ms. ivy

nema "onoga tko može nešto učiniti". ne mogu ja sad nazvati tv kuću ili časopis i reći im neka maknu to zlo od reklame, ili zabraniti proizvođaču da se reklamira na taj način. ali mogu upozoriti i educirati. i u tekstovima na portalu su navedeni primjeri kršenja - za koje mislim da su jako važni, jer jedno je kad pročitaš x članaka tamo nekog pravilnika, a sasvim drugo kad ti netko objasni zašto nasmiješena bebica i natpis "od prvog dana" krše pravilnik i potkopavaju dojenje.

----------


## lavache

eto, vidiš da ipak postoje ljudi koji mogu nešto učiniti... dakle, ne pokrenuti ovakav post, nego kao prvo utvrditi da li je zaista došlo do kršenja i nakon toga napisati neki post u kojem se to daje do znanja...
a ne ovako, jer ovo i nije 100%, zar ne?

----------


## Davor

*lavache*, u nedemokratskim društvima vjerojatno postoje nešto efikasniji načini borbe, ali smo zapeli tu gdje jesmo i gombamo se kako možemo. Uglavnom si u pravu što se tiče uplitanja kao antireklame i posljedice isticanja štetnog proizvoda - što je opet neka vrsta reklame. Ipak, postoji u tome još jedna razina, a to je donošenje jedne ideje iz podsvijesti (reklama) u svijest (antireklama) i promišljanje o stvarnoj vrijednosti reklamiranog proizvoda. Otprilike kao kad hipnotiziranome pucnu prstima pred nosom. Otprilike dotle možemo ići demokratskim metodama.

Dojenačka formula je nešto malo manje očita katastrofa o one kada se, na primjer, u more izlije tanker nafte, uglavnom zato što se događa u dijelu populacije koji ima neznatnu financijsku i političku moć. Nezgodna strana moćnog dijela populacije je da je toga sasvim svjesna - moć je najlakše prakticirati nad slabijima. Skrivanje u mnoštvu i ignoriranje problema ovu populaciju čini još manje moćnom i zapravo neprimjetnom, a pozitivni zakoni ove tematike se ne provode. Zato treba djelovati.

----------


## bubimirko

> *lavache*, u nedemokratskim društvima vjerojatno postoje nešto efikasniji načini borbe, ali smo zapeli tu gdje jesmo i gombamo se kako možemo. Uglavnom si u pravu što se tiče uplitanja kao antireklame i posljedice isticanja štetnog proizvoda - što je opet neka vrsta reklame. Ipak, postoji u tome još jedna razina, a to je donošenje jedne ideje iz podsvijesti (reklama) u svijest (antireklama) i promišljanje o stvarnoj vrijednosti reklamiranog proizvoda. Otprilike kao kad hipnotiziranome pucnu prstima pred nosom. Otprilike dotle možemo ići demokratskim metodama.
> 
> Dojenačka formula je nešto malo manje očita katastrofa o one kada se, na primjer, u more izlije tanker nafte, uglavnom zato što se događa u dijelu populacije koji ima neznatnu financijsku i političku moć. Nezgodna strana moćnog dijela populacije je da je toga sasvim svjesna - moć je najlakše prakticirati nad slabijima. Skrivanje u mnoštvu i ignoriranje problema ovu populaciju čini još manje moćnom i zapravo neprimjetnom, a pozitivni zakoni ove tematike se ne provode. Zato treba djelovati.


divan govor.....si ti morti saborski zastupnik(160 riječi a zapravo ništa nisi rekao)

----------


## Davor

:Laughing:   pa si me zato citirao  :Laughing:

----------


## lavache

zanima me jedna sitnica... dakle, ako je who zabranio reklamiranje adaptiranog, zaštro svi kažete da se ništa nemre poduzeti?
dakle, ako je nešto zabranjeno, trebalo bi postojati i neko tijelo kojem se može prijaviti kršenje, a samim tim trebale bi postojati i neke sankcije, zar ne?

----------


## ms. ivy

lavache, u Hrvatskoj još nemamo zakonsku regulativu koja bi obuhvaćala i odredbe Pravilnika, pa samim tim ni nadležno tijelo i sankcije.   :Sad:

----------


## bubimirko

> lavache, u Hrvatskoj još nemamo zakonsku regulativu koja bi obuhvaćala i odredbe Pravilnika, pa samim tim ni nadležno tijelo i sankcije.


dakle zakonski gledano reklama je dozvoljena......zakaj onda šizite?

----------


## lalah

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> lavache, u Hrvatskoj još nemamo zakonsku regulativu koja bi obuhvaćala i odredbe Pravilnika, pa samim tim ni nadležno tijelo i sankcije.  
> 
> 
> dakle zakonski gledano reklama je dozvoljena......zakaj onda šizite?


zato što je rad rode reformatorski
trudimo se ispraviti loše zakone
trudimo se utjecati na donošenje novih zakona
Naša zemlja je Pravilnik prihvatila 1992. godine na sjednici Generalne skupštine WHO glasajući ZA Rezoluciju o prehrani dojenčadi.
Na vladi je da donese zakon kako bi primjenila ono štoje u bijelom svijetu potpisala

zato šizimo

----------


## MGrubi

zato što nema zakonske regulative

----------


## Davor

Postoje i drugi primjeri kršenja zaistač donesenih zakona u domeni reklamiranja i nikom ništa. Na primjer, zakon zabranjuje reklamiranje lijekova i općenito pozivanje na udruženja liječnika u reklamama, a svakodnevno smo bombardirani upravo takvim reklamama. Postoji i razlika - može nam se fućkati na razlike među zubnim pastama i stomatološkim organizacijama koje ih preporučuju, a dojenje je jedno i nedjeljivo. Nama je stalo do dojenja.

----------


## Dalm@

Kolega zastupniče, ispravak netočnog navoda:   :Grin:  


> Na primjer, zakon zabranjuje reklamiranje lijekova...


Zakonom je zabranjeno reklamiranje receptnih lijekova, ne i OTC lijekova. Reklamama za ove druge smo zbilja bombardirani. Za ove prve se uglavnom susdržavaju, iako ima nekoliko "pozdrava iz Rovinja".
...............
Inače, na forumu se raznorazni lijekovi često spominju, (ne)preporučuju, pa čak i prodaju! 
Mislim da bi se i tu trebale postaviti neke granice. Smatram da se, kao i za savjet o formuli, i o npr. antibiotiku treba dogovoriti s liječnikom.
Jasno, iznošenje osobnih iskustava je jedno, ali baš dijeliti savjete :/

----------


## MGrubi

ja još nisam pročitala da je netko nekom savjetovao : uzmi taj i taj antibiotik..
dapače ako je sumnjivo i treba antibiotik odmah dobiješ savijet da odeš doktoru 

i zašto se ne savjetovati? ako recimo želim znati šta je bolje: bočica ili čaša s kljunom?
koga da to pitam?

----------


## Dalm@

> ja još nisam pročitala da je netko nekom savjetovao : uzmi taj i taj antibiotik..
> dapače ako je sumnjivo i treba antibiotik odmah dobiješ savijet da odeš doktoru...


Ima takvih postova, antibiotik možda nije najbolji primjer.



> ...i zašto se ne savjetovati? ako recimo želim znati šta je bolje: bočica ili čaša s kljunom?
> koga da to pitam?


Naravno, ali ja sam gore mislila na savjete na terapiji lijekovima.

----------


## bubimirko

> bubimirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> ...



bilo kako bilo ljudi rade sve legalno i u graicama zakona......a to što nekom to više paše nekom ne-to je stvar svakog pojedinca posebno....mene osobno nikada takva reklama neće zasmetati i vjerujte mi ne vidim niti jednoga razloga da smeta vama

----------


## anchie76

> bilo kako bilo ljudi rade sve legalno i u graicama zakona......


Je rade sve zakonski legalno, al to sto mi nismo zadovoljni time i sto radimo da se zakon promijeni je druga stvar.  A dok to ne uspijemo, imamo pravo ukazivati na problem i raditi na edukaciji.




> a to što nekom to više paše nekom ne-to je stvar svakog pojedinca posebno....mene osobno nikada takva reklama neće zasmetati i vjerujte mi ne vidim niti jednoga razloga da smeta vama


Naj se ljutiti al ovo je nonsens.  Mislim mozes ti ne viditi niti jednog razloga da ne smeta i nama, a to ne znaci da to nama ne smeta.  pa ne mozes sve gledati samo iz svoje pozicije.  Svi mi razlicito dozivljavamo razne stvari.  Tako da bi isto bilo da ja kazem "gle ja to vidim tako, i stvarno ne vidim niti jedan razlog zasto to tebi NE smeta"

Ok ne smeta ti.  Nama smeta, i zelimo to promijeniti.  Nitko tebe ne tjera da sudjelujes u tom procesu promjene i radis na tome, zasto onda tebi smeta da mi radimo na tome?

----------


## bubimirko

> bubimirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> bilo kako bilo ljudi rade sve legalno i u graicama zakona......
> 
> 
> Je rade sve zakonski legalno, al to sto mi nismo zadovoljni time i sto radimo da se zakon promijeni je druga stvar.  A dok to ne uspijemo, imamo pravo ukazivati na problem i raditi na edukaciji.
> 
> 
> ...


ko je rekao da mi smeta......smeta me samo to jel napadate nešto što posluje po svim zakonskim normama.....samo pokušavam reći da nema potrebe za mijenjanjem zakona već načina razmišljanja......već sam ovo napisao......ali ponovit ću......ako reklamiraju drek na tv i druge da ga jedu......koliko vas će to isto učiniti...imate vlastiti mozak i služite se njime

----------


## mamma Juanita

bubimirko, imora da si jako naivan ako ne kužiš koliko su ljudi podložni reklamama.
inače bi reklamna industrija davno propala, a cvate.

----------


## mamma Juanita

imora=mora

----------


## bubimirko

podložni ili ne,  ne vidim ništa lošeg u reklamiranju spornih stvari(a očito ni zakon)

----------


## anchie76

> ko je rekao da mi smeta......smeta me samo to jel napadate nešto što posluje po svim zakonskim normama.....samo pokušavam reći da nema potrebe za mijenjanjem zakona već načina razmišljanja......


Ma naravno da rade u skladu sa zakonom jer zakon o tome ne postoji!  ALI postoji pravilnik koji je HR potpisala, ali se on ne provodi!!!  Pa naravno da imamo pravo raditi pressing da se pravilnik (konacno) pocne primjenjivati.






> već sam ovo napisao......ali ponovit ću......ako reklamiraju drek na tv i druge da ga jedu......koliko vas će to isto učiniti...imate vlastiti mozak i služite se njime


Je, naravno da to cesce mozemo nego sto ne mozemo.  Ali u situaciji kad je mama tek rodila, kad ju pucaju hormoni, kad je nesigurna u sebe jer nije vec 10x rodila, kad joj je sve to nepoznato i novo, kad joj okolina suflira da joj je dijete gladno jer stalno place i ne spava, e onda hebena reklama s nasmjesenom bebom koja spava izmedju obroka i jede svaka 3h, izgleda kako cisti spas. 

Slazem se s MammomJu.  Moc reklame je jaaaako velika, a mnogi je potcjenjuju.  Da moc nije tolika, ne bi se tolike pare lupale u marketing   :Wink:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> podložni ili ne, ne vidim ništa lošeg u reklamiranju spornih stvari(a očito ni zakon)


pa dobro, ti ne vidiš, mi vidimo. mirna Bosna.
nećemo izgleda niti mi tebe, ali niti ti nas uvjeriti u suprotno. što nas neće spriječiti da i dalje djelujemo.

----------


## bubimirko

razvukle ste me na toliko topica i na pp da sam se već pogubil.....stoga ću napraviti laganu pauzu.....konsolidirati redove pa se vratiti na bojišnicu......a vi samo naprijed s argumentima ili čim već......jer zakon je na mojoj strani......a mi smo pravna država

----------


## mamma Juanita

bubimirko, razvuko si se po vlastitoj volji  :Smile: .
pa ne radimo mi mimo zakona zato što se držimo The Pravilnika na svom forumu  :Laughing:  , baš si mi smiješan.

----------


## bubimirko

> bubimirko, razvuko si se po vlastitoj volji .
> pa ne radimo mi mimo zakona zato što se držimo The Pravilnika na svom forumu  , baš si mi smiješan.


nije meni žao kad se ja razvućem na puno topica(znači da sam vrijedan)......samo su svi bili aktivni a ja ma koliko to čudno zvučalo još sam uvijek samo čovjek i to s 2 ruke, a još paralelno s tim sam prao suđe, kuhao ručak, vješao veš, dojio........i jednostavno se poklopilo da sam vas u datom trenutku morao staviti na stranu i posvetiti se svim navedenim poslovima......a daj mi reči taj vaš The Pravilnik.....kaj još brani....sex prije braka....reklamiranje prezervativa......

----------


## mamma Juanita

ti si dojio ?

----------


## bubimirko

> ti si dojio ?


a nego kaj, pa netko mora......šta da radim sam sa bebom u kući ....pa netko ju treba i nahranit......jadan ja ostao sam, pa sam papao prolaktin kad sam shvatio  da ću biti ostavljen.....ipak ja podržavam dojenje(mene jedino dužina trajanja smeta)

----------


## mamma Juanita

zbilja ti treba odmor  :Kiss: .
a o tome šta ima u The pravilniku sam ti već jedno 555 puta linkala i pisala, a bome i anchie i još ne znam tko sve ne, pa mi se više ne da ponavljat stalno jedno te isto, istoj osobi...

----------


## bubimirko

mama naj sve shvaćati tak direktno  :Wink:  .....meni je The Pravilnik mrak....ma kaj pravilnik svi vi ovdje...inače i ne bi bio ovdje i na određeni mazohistički način uživao družeči se s vama  :Love:

----------


## Mamita

bubimire, sine crni,
pa mi smo zakon!!!
ko donosi zakone uopće?
ko ih mijenja?
jao jao jao

----------


## bubimirko

> bubimire, sine crni,
> pa mi smo zakon!!!
> ko donosi zakone uopće?
> ko ih mijenja?
> jao jao jao


  :Grin:

----------


## ronin

A u našoj pedijatrijskoj čekaonici sve prepuno materijala (prospekata i plakata)od (kršitelj koda).  :Mad:  
A naša pedijatrica se strogo zalagala za dojenje....pa šta joj bi? :? 
A kako su samo perfidni...na početku kataloga kao treba samo dojiti,dojenje je najzdravije i najpogodnije za bebu i tako dalje sve divno krasno-a onda Ali ....što ako nemate dovoljno mlijeka....gladna beba,zelena stolica...plač i kuka...uzmite naše adaptirano i dodajte...samo mrvicu.
A znamo kud to vodi.
(jedošlo mi je da pokupim sve te prospekte i odnesem ih u kontejner ali  čekaonica bila prepuna i mislim da bi me linčovali...ali   :Wink:  budem čim mi se ukaže prilika)

----------


## minići

> A u našoj pedijatrijskoj čekaonici sve prepuno materijala (prospekata i plakata)od (kršitelj koda).  
> A naša pedijatrica se strogo zalagala za dojenje....pa šta joj bi? :? 
> A kako su samo perfidni...na početku kataloga kao treba samo dojiti,dojenje je najzdravije i najpogodnije za bebu i tako dalje sve divno krasno-a onda Ali ....što ako nemate dovoljno mlijeka....gladna beba,zelena stolica...plač i kuka...uzmite naše adaptirano i dodajte...samo mrvicu.
> A znamo kud to vodi.
> (jedošlo mi je da pokupim sve te prospekte i odnesem ih u kontejner ali  čekaonica bila prepuna i mislim da bi me linčovali...ali   budem čim mi se ukaže prilika)


SVI  znaju da je majčino mlijeko najbolje, najzdravije, najprirodnije i najidealnije za našu bebu! A što s onim majkama koje uz sav trud uspiju dojiti nekih 6 mjeseci ili kraće, ili one koje piju ljekove za neke kronične bolesti i sl.?  Treba li ih informirati koje mlijeko da daju svojoj djeci ili da ih hrane mlijekom iz tetrapaka i sličnim smečem!? Ili da traže svom djetetu "majku po mlijeku" kao što se davno prije redilo( bi li vi prvi dojili još jedno dijete koje nije vaše?)???  Ja sam dojila svoju djecu oko 6 mjeseci, super su napredovali, a nakon toga je mlijeko jednostavno "presušilo". I ŠTO DALJE??? Dukat, ZBREGOV, ili ipak adaptirano  ?

----------


## lalah

zar misliš da je reklama = informacija?

----------


## minići

Mislim samo da rijetko koja mama doji do 3. godine života djeteta a djete i tada treba mlijeko i to ne iz tetrapaka. Da ne bude zabune, i ja sam ZA DOJENJE, ali mislim da u svemu malo pretjerujete. Na svakom adaptiranom mlijeku piše " majčino mlijeko je najbolje za vaše dijete ali ako iz nekog razloga ne možete dojiti...."  
Moje starije dijete ima 3 godine. Dojila sam je oko 6 mjeseci a sada pije mlijeko posebno namjenjeno djeci do treće godine, dakle adaptirano. Neću reći koje da ne ispadne da i ja reklamiram

----------


## ms. ivy

minići, INFORMIRATI bi te trebao djetetov liječnik.

ono što vidiš u časopisima i na plakatima u pedijatrijskim ambulantama (nažalost   :Sad:  ) nije informacija nego REKLAMA. 

razlika je bitna.

uostalom, imamo Pravilnik koji lijepo kaže:
Cilj je ovog Pravilnika da pridonese osiguravanju neškodljive i primjerene prehrane dojenčadi, i to zaštitom i promicanjem dojenja te osiguravanjem ispravne uporabe nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko, u slučajevima kada je to neophodno, na temelju odgovarajućih informacija i primjerenim marketingom i distribucijom.

pravilnik nije "izmislila" roda nego who i unicef. hrvatska ga prihvatila još 1992.

a da nema agresivnog marketinga nadomjestaka, i da ima više adekvatne podrške dojenju, možda bi bilo i manje mama kojima je mlijeko "presušilo".

----------


## Davor

Opcija B je svizac koji mota čokoladu.

----------


## ivarica

ovako o dojenju (netko je gore napisao da uvijek i svugdje pise kako je dojenje najbolje), dakle, ovako o dojenju, tj prehrani djeteta pisu u brosuri o prehrani jednog proizvodjaca nadomjestaka za mm


Doći će vrijeme kada ćete morati nahraniti bebu na bočicu. 
Preporuča se da naviknete bebu da već u ranoj dobi iz bočice pije majčino mlijeko. Tako ćete biti slobodniji dok dojite, a i prelazak na mliječne formule bit će lakši.

na sljedecoj stranici je sljedeca uputa.
Od majčinog mlijeka do bočice!
Pokušajte postupno prijeći s dojenja na mliječne formule. To i Vama i Vašoj bebi pruža priliku da se naviknete na nove okolnosti. Počnite tako da jedno hranjenje u danu bude na bočicu (ali ne prvo ni zadnje). Svakih nekoliko dana, najviše tjedan, zamijenite još jedno dojenje bočicom. Budući da beba dobiva četiri do pet obroka na dan, ovaj proces trajat će oko mjesec dana. Ako beba ne voli dudu na bočici, stavite na nju malo svog mlijeka tako da prepozna miris.

takve manipulacije pravilnik hoce sprijeciti.

ne znam jel znate, ali industrija nadomjestaka je teska 17 milijardi dolara. kako se moze procitati i u jednom tekstu na nasem portalu, dok u UK na reklamiranje nadomjestaka industrija trosi 20 funti, javno zdravstvo na proimicanje dojenja trosi 14 penija.
broj zena koje doje u UK je slican onom u hrvata. a i omjeri su, mogla bi reci, tu negdje. dojenje je ugrozeno, nema mislim nijedne druge definicije sisavca koju je covjek odvojio od sebe toliko koliko sisanje (ok, i sa dlakama smo blizu, em muskarci celave, em se zene depiliraju   :Razz:  ). i postalo nam je skroz pa standard hraniti dijete hranom u prahu, kao sto se moze procitati iz dva ulomka iz brosure, hranom koja bi trebala biti samo pomoc kod nemogucnosti dojenja ili nezeljenja dojenja.

----------


## momze

> Doći će vrijeme kada ćete morati nahraniti bebu na bočicu. 
> Preporuča se da naviknete bebu da već u ranoj dobi iz bočice pije majčino mlijeko. Tako ćete biti slobodniji dok dojite, a i prelazak na mliječne formule bit će lakši.[/color]


ne mogu izdrzati i ne reci "ovo je prestrasno!"  :shock: 

ovo cak i nije suptilno reklamiranje vec izravno lobiranje i nagovaranje.

----------


## ms. ivy

pa jasno da je, a istovremeno napišu (jer moraju) "majčino mlijeko je najbolji izbor za bebu" i fino se ograde.

i onda počnu "ALI"...

----------


## klia

Majko mila :shock: 
Samo ću potpisati Davora: marketing formule je zlo...

----------


## dijanam

evo sto pise u jos jednoj brosuri jednog proizvodzaca umjetnog mlijeka koju sam dobila u rodilistu na tecaju za trudnice:

(napominjem da ovo piše u odlomku o trećem mjesecu života)
"Dijete najavljuje glad plačem kratko prije obroka. Ukoliko se javlja usred noći, najčešći je uzrok žeđ. Pokušajte ga tada umiriti s malo ××× čaja od komorača. Ako dijete nastavi plakati, vjerojatno ga nešto boli. Tada obavezno uzmite dijete iz krevetića i pokušajte ga utješiti. Vjerojatno ga muči nadimanje koje se javlja naročito prvih mjeseci kada se probavni sustav dojenčeta tek mora priviknuti na svoj posao. Nadimanje kao uzrok bolova prepoznat ćete po tome što se dijete grči ili trza nožicama. Tu često pomaže lagano masiranje trbuha. ××× čaj od komorača također ublažava bolove..."

sve počinje i završava čajem   :Sad:

----------


## ms. ivy

nedajbože da bi dijete plakalo jer želi maminu blizinu, što se jednostavno rješava stavljanjem u roditeljski krevet i puštanjem da doji kad želi.

pa kad se od čaja i prestanka noćnog dojenja smanji proizvodnja mlijeka i beba počne slabije napredovati... onda je tu xxx formula koja će spasiti stvar - eto, lijepo da je mama pokušala dojiti ali eto, neki put ne ide...   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## MGrubi

a nedojenjem kroz noć (8 sati) može doći do smanjenja proizvodnje mlijeka ... i zamisli "presušilo".. i onda oni imaju "spasonosno" riješenje   :Evil or Very Mad:   svoju formulu

----------


## nikolicc

Nemrem bolivit :shock: 
Pa zar nitko ne može zabraniti tiskanje tih letaka, ili još bolje ajmo mi bombardirati tako agresivno sa dojenjem i navesti:ako se dijete probudi po noći tada ja 100% gladno.
ljutaaaaaaa sam.........

----------


## leonisa

mi smo sisavci, zar ne? i valjda jedini sisavci koji zelimo sami sebi oduzeti to svojstvo i stvoriti skupinu samu za sebe. ubijamo svoju srz.

formule bi trebalo prodavati samo u ljekarnama i na recept bez ikakve reklame.

----------


## Davor

Formula vrti jako puno novaca i to ćeš jako teško postići. Na jednom drugom topicu sam malo analizirao o čemu se radi pa prenosim:

WHO tvrdi da je za prehranu bebe formulom u prvih pola godine života potrebno 3,3 kg te supstance mjesečno. Cijena takve količine je cca 400kn, ili cca 2400kn za pola godine. Ako se pomnoži ovaj iznos s godišnjim brojem djece kojoj je život spašen orijentacijom na dojenje, dobije se 3,6 milijardi kuna (godišnje). Dakle, samo zato što su ova djeca ostala živa, proizvođači godišnje puše 3,6 milijardi kuna. Retoričko pitanje: što je tek s djecom koja radi dojenja nemaju narušeno zdravlje, koliko su proizvođači formule tek na njima spušili. 

Kako bi stvari potpuno sjele na svoje mjesto, treba ih opet staviti u numeričku perspektivu. UNICEF daje prosječan godišnji mortalitet djece do dobi do 5 godina, a brojke su 11 milijuna za smrt od bolesti i 15 milijuna za smrt od gladi. Orijentacija na dojenje godišnje spašava živote 1,5 milijuna djece (tvrdi UNICEF). Dojenje je svakako cilj vrijedan zalaganja.

----------


## leonisa

> *Orijentacija na dojenje godišnje spašava živote 1,5 milijuna djece (tvrdi UNICEF). Dojenje je svakako cilj vrijedan zalaganja.*


mislim da to treba naglasiti!

----------


## momze

> *Orijentacija na dojenje godišnje spašava živote 1,5 milijuna djece (tvrdi UNICEF). Dojenje je svakako cilj vrijedan zalaganja.*
> 
> 
> mislim da to treba naglasiti!


samo da se nadovezem na ovo - tema ovogodisnjeg tjedna dojenja je:
Breastfeeding: The 1st Hour Save One Million Babies

dakle, podoj unutar prvih sat vremena nakon poroda moze spasiti 1 milijun beba!

----------


## leonisa

uf...kad se samo sjetim nasih rodilista i statistike...  :Sad:

----------


## minići

a da nema agresivnog marketinga nadomjestaka, i da ima više adekvatne podrške dojenju, možda bi bilo i manje mama kojima je mlijeko "presušilo".[/quote]
Mene nikakve reklame adaptiranog mlijeka uopće nisu interesirale, niti sam ih primječivala dok mi nije "mlijeko presušilo". A nije mi "presušilo jer  nisam znala dojiti ( prije nije bilo interneta i raznih foruma pa su naše majke ipak dojile preko godinu dana!) nego vjerojatno zato jer sam u međuvremenu ponovo ostala trudna- nisam ni znala, jer nakon prvog poroda nisam ni dobila menstruaciju!!!  Zato drugu bebu još uvijek dojim i , zamislite, i pored reklama u ambulantama još mi nije "presušilo".

----------


## minići

> hej, pa nemamo mi o čemu tu raspravljat.....ja sam definitivno za to da dijete treba dojiti do određenih godina i nikada ne stavljam adaptirano mlijeko ispred majčinog......samo sam komentirao da se ne smije negirati potrebama i za takvim proizvodima i da to da se adaptirano mlijeko reklamira u časopisu o bebama smatram  OK jer tam takva reklama najviše i spada....jer ko šta sam već prije rekao - mišljenja sam da neće majka odbiti svoje dijete sa cice zato kaj vidi reklamu


Bubimirko, potpuno se slažem s tobom. Ako majka želi dojiti, nikakva je reklama neće od toga odvratiti. Isto tako znam neke koje ne žele dojiti i za takve mame su reklame- da barem svome djetetu daju adaptirano a ne ono iz tetrapaka. Samo to sam htjela reći a neke rode su mi skoro iskopale oči.

----------


## Davor

Pretjerano su suzdržane.

Reklamiranje adaptiranog mlijeka se po efektu ne razlikuje drastično od reklamiranja ectasyja. Oboje je podjednako i zabranjeno i štetno. Sva razlika je da ove druge smijemo zvati kriminalcima, dilerima i narkomanima, a prvima moramo paziti na osjećaje koje nikako ne bi trebali povrijediti.

Ma jadni dilerčići :buci-mici: i oni isto imaju osjećajčiće. Kriminalci su nadaleko poznati kao jako osjećajni. (oprez, sarkazam)

Kad se posljedice dilanja droge stave u brojčanu perspektivu, ispada da je formula oko 7,5 puta ubojitija (OK, duhan je puno gori):

"The World Health Organization estimates that some 200,000 people died from drug abuse in the year 2000, equivalent to 0.4% of all deaths worldwide.  Tobacco, however, claimed 25 times as many lives (4.9 million)"

Izvor: United Nations Office on Drugs and Crime, World Drug Report 2004, (United Nations publication, Sales No. E.04.XI.16), Vol. 1, pp. 25-26.
http://www.unodc.org/pdf/WDR_2004/Ch..._landscape.pdf

----------


## leonisa

> Ako majka želi dojiti, nikakva je reklama neće od toga odvratiti.


ne bi se slozila sa time. mozda sama reklama nece, ali ce odigrati presudnu ulogu u kombinaciji sa savjetima pametnih patronaznih sestara, pedijatrica, prijateljica, susjeda....cudi me kako se brzo zaboravlja ona pomutnja u majcinoj glavi, par dana nakon sto je stavljena u novu situaciju u kojoj joj je sve nepoznato u kojoj preispituje svaki svoj korak u kojoj strahuje od posljedica svojih mogucih gresaka u kojoj se pita da li ja to mogu i pocinje sumnjati da mozda nije stvorena za to, situaciju u kojoj uz sve to ima pritisak okoline koja joj govori- beba place jer je gladna, beba je na sisi stalno jer je gladna, odmori se, daj bebi flasicu, ne mozes dojiti sa takvim bradavicama, nije normalno da toliko patis, dojenje bi trebalo biti usadjeno u nasim genima, pa ako ti samo, prirodno ne ide sve po loju, ono nije za tebe...sta mucis sebe i sve oko sebe, daj djetetu adaptirano, bit ces odmorna, vesela i znat ces koliko je dijete pojelo pa es moci mirno spavati....kraj svega toga reklamiranje je kap koja preliva bure!

----------


## minići

> Ako majka želi dojiti, nikakva je reklama neće od toga odvratiti.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ne bi se slozila sa time. mozda sama reklama nece, ali ce odigrati presudnu ulogu u kombinaciji sa savjetima pametnih patronaznih sestara, pedijatrica, prijateljica, susjeda....cudi me kako se brzo zaboravlja ona pomutnja u majcinoj glavi, par dana nakon sto je stavljena u novu situaciju u kojoj joj je sve nepoznato u kojoj preispituje svaki svoj korak u kojoj strahuje od posljedica svojih mogucih gresaka u kojoj se pita da li ja to mogu i pocinje sumnjati da mozda nije stvorena za to, situaciju u kojoj uz sve to ima pritisak okoline koja joj govori- beba place jer je gladna, beba je na sisi stalno jer je gladna, odmori se, daj bebi flasicu, ne mozes dojiti sa takvim bradavicama, nije normalno da toliko patis, dojenje bi trebalo biti usadjeno u nasim genima, pa ako ti samo, prirodno ne ide sve po loju, ono nije za tebe...sta mucis sebe i sve oko sebe, daj djetetu adaptirano, bit ces odmorna, vesela i znat ces koliko je dijete pojelo pa es moci mirno spavati....kraj svega toga reklamiranje je kap koja preliva bure!


 Ja ipak mislim da je bitno što majka želi. Ako želi dojiti sigurno če se potruditi i neće je omesti nikakvi "pametni savjeti"ili reklame. Koliko žena nije imalo problema s dojenjem u početku? Mislim da je ipak više onih koje su se  malo promučile ali su uspjele jer su to željele. Kad se samo sjetim svojih ragada, dojenja na zahtjev svakih dva sata, ... nije mi u nijednom trenutku palo na pamet adaptirano mlijeko. Mislim da sve majke znaju da je njihovo mlijeko najbolje za bebu, ali ne znaju sve majke da se malom djetetu ne smije davati kravlje i druga slična mlijeka. I za njih su reklame adaptiranog, da osim nedojenja još više ne naškode svom djetetu davanjem kravljeg mlijeka.

----------


## ms. ivy

da, slika bebe koja blaženo spava nahranjena x-milom a mama je ozareno promatra je upravo onakva "informacija" kakvu majke trebaju.

ne razumijem, zašto bi mama trebala davati djetetu formulu? jer je odabrala ne dojiti? jer ne može/ne smije dojiti? za tako osjetljivo pitanje kao što je prehrana novorođenčeta treba joj savjet djetetovog liječnika a ne reklama kojoj je cilj prodati proizvod. tu govorimo o isključivoj prehrani malenog, osjetljivog organizma tijekom prvih 6 mjeseci života!

----------


## Mayaa

> ne razumijem, zašto bi mama trebala davati djetetu formulu? jer je odabrala ne dojiti? jer ne može/ne smije dojiti? za tako osjetljivo pitanje kao što je prehrana novorođenčeta treba joj savjet djetetovog liječnika


da, i onda mi pedijatar kaže dođite sutra na pokus dojenja pa ako ne bude dobro, nadohranite   :Mad: 

edukacija, edukacija i edukacija je ono šta nam treba...

spomenutu pedijatricu sam promijenila u roku keks za privatnu. ali šta s onima koji nemaju novaca zaprivatnog pedijatra? i šta s onih 1000 i nešto roditelja koji su ostali kod gore spomenute  :?

----------


## ms. ivy

možemo pretpostaviti, nažalost.   :Sad:

----------


## leonisa

> Ja ipak mislim da je bitno što majka želi


naravno da je bitno! i bitno je toj majci omoguciti da do te odluke dodje nakon sto se dobro educirala.
sta ce pomisliti majka koja kod pedijatra naleti na letak u kojem pise «Kada bude pravo vrijeme za to počet ćete navikavati bebu na mliječne formule. Vaš zdravstveni radnik će Vam savjetovati što je najbolje za Vašu bebu.» 
i onda dodje trenutak skok u razvoju i mama pomisli da li jeto mozda to vrijeme o kojem je letak pisao? ili se konacno uspostavi proizvodnja i mama pomisli da li je mozda to pravo vrijeme, ili beba ima strajk pa se mama opet pita jeli je to to vrijeme, pa beba ne prihvaca dojku pa se mama pita da li je to vrijeme?
a zapravo je sljedeca recenica u letku «Sve bebe s vremenom počnu piti mlijeko iz bočice, kao što postupno prijeđu na krutu hranu.»  jedna velika notorna laz!

a koliko majki to zna? koliko ih ima prodojece pedijatre? bake, majke koje su dojile? pristup netu? prijateljice?

opet se vracam na coca colu- svi znamo da nije zdrava a koliko ljudi je i dalje pije?

neci usporediti formulu sa cigaretom jer cigareta nikome nije spasila zivot, ali i dalje mislim da je spas u potpunoj zabrani reklamiranja i prodavanja formule bez recepata uz generalnu edukaciju medicinskog osoblja.

----------


## leonisa

ispricavam se na tipfelerima, pisem zajedno s L. u krilu  :Smile:

----------


## aries24

> uz generalnu edukaciju medicinskog osoblja.


"malo" sam ostala iznenađena kad sam kod svoje doc *opće prakse* vidjela nekakvu diplomu/potvrdu na polici na ime njene med. sestre koja je prošla humanin seminar o prehrani djeteta  :shock:

oni zaista ne žale ni truda ni novaca   :Nope:

----------


## Paulita

MM je u subotu bio u dm-u i kaže da ga je izgnjavila neka cura koja je dijelila neke letke o mlijeku. Budući da je on imao pelene u kolicima, skužila je da tu može. Da li je riječ o adaptiranom ili ne, nisam sigurna. Ali nakon što joj je rekao da ja dojim i da to nama ne treba, kaže ona njemu : -pa to vam treba kada vam žena prestane dojiti. Na to joj je rekao da kada ja prestanem djeca više neće piti ta mlijeka. I još mu je rekla da je to "pravo kravlje mlijeko" :?

----------


## martinaP

> MM je u subotu bio u dm-u i kaže da ga je izgnjavila neka cura koja je dijelila neke letke o mlijeku. Budući da je on imao pelene u kolicima, skužila je da tu može. Da li je riječ o adaptiranom ili ne, nisam sigurna. Ali nakon što joj je rekao da ja dojim i da to nama ne treba, kaže ona njemu : -pa to vam treba kada vam žena prestane dojiti. Na to joj je rekao da kada ja prestanem djeca više neće piti ta mlijeka. I još mu je rekla da je to "pravo kravlje mlijeko" :?


Vidjela sam to i ja, neko "mlijeko" do 3. godine života, još malo i preporučat će adaptirano do škole  :/ .

----------


## Paulita

Stvarno... Ali šta nije zabranjeno takvo reklamiranje?

----------


## Davor

Nažalost - ne. Bebe se računaju do 6 mjeseci.




> I za njih su reklame adaptiranog, da osim nedojenja još više ne naškode svom djetetu davanjem kravljeg mlijeka.


  :Rolling Eyes:   sad će ispasti da imam nešto protiv minićih, ali što mogu, moram reagirati. Formula u većini slučajeva JEST kravlje mlijeko u prahu. To što je "oplemenjena" kemijom ne uklanja činjenicu da se radi o kravljem mlijeku. Nakon uvođenja dohrane sve bajke o "sastojcima" su isključivo marketinški motivirane. Marketing formule je zlo.

----------


## anchie76

> Stvarno... Ali šta nije zabranjeno takvo reklamiranje?


Zakonom (jos) nije zabranjeno.  Postoji samo pravilnik koji  je potpisala Hrvatska, no ocito se nitko ne drzi navedenog u pravilniku  :Unsure:

----------


## minići

> Nažalost - ne. Bebe se računaju do 6 mjeseci.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  minići prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


Ne mislite valjda da je adaptirano isto mlijeku iz tetrapaka! 
Ja sam protiv agresivnih reklama. Možda bi informiranje o prehrani beba i male djece trebalo prepustiti samo  pedijatrima, ali činjenica je da su i takva mlijeka potrebna, pogotovo starijim bebama koje više ne doje.
U biti sva su adaptirana mlijeka ista ili slična, osim hipoalergenih.

----------


## Davor

> Ne mislite valjda da je adaptirano isto mlijeku iz tetrapaka!


Uglavnom ne - puno je gore. Prirodno mlijeko je prirodna emulzija. Mlijeko u prahu postane emulzija pomoću emulgatora. Emulgatori su kemija. Mislim da ne treba crtati zaključke.
Mlijeko u prahu je industrijski silovana namirnica, a mlijeko u tetrapaku... pa za neke brendove znamo da su isto tako nastali od mlijeka u prahu iz Poljske koje nitko drugi nije htio kupiti. Hm...

----------


## mikka

> Vidjela sam to i ja, neko "mlijeko" do 3. godine života, još malo i preporučat će adaptirano do škole  :/ .


isto kao i pelene. nekad su se klinci odvikavali s godinu dana, a danas s 3.




> Možda bi informiranje o prehrani beba i male djece trebalo prepustiti samo pedijatrima..


mislim da su proizvodaci adaptiranog "bacili sape" i na pedijatre. tako da im ja bas i ne vjerujem slijepo, pogotovo kad je rijec o tome. mislim, kad mi preporuci dohranu vise onako rutinski nego sto je to stvarno potrebno malo se zamislim.. ipak mi zivimo u doba agresivnog marketinga. multi-kompanije ne prezaju ni pred cim da prodaju svoj proizvod.

----------


## Morwen

> mislim da su proizvodaci adaptiranog "bacili sape" i na pedijatre. tako da im ja bas i ne vjerujem slijepo, pogotovo kad je rijec o tome. mislim, kad mi preporuci dohranu vise onako rutinski nego sto je to stvarno potrebno malo se zamislim.. ipak mi zivimo u doba agresivnog marketinga. multi-kompanije ne prezaju ni pred cim da prodaju svoj proizvod.


Točno, Mikka. 
Pedijatar bi trebao preporučiti adaptirano tek kad je s mamom iscrpio sve, ali sve moguće što bi moglo dovesti do poboljšanja u praksi dojenja. Da bi to znao, morao bi se temeljito educirati o dojenju (što se ne može učiniti na dva-tri predavanja   :Wink:  ) Samo da napomenem: knjiga koja nam je svojevrsna baza za savjetovanje u problemima o dojenju ima 700-tinjak stranica nešto većih od A4 formata. 
Mislim, zamislite da postoji uopće knjiga sa 700 stranica o različitim problemima u dojenju i kako se nositi s njima. 

To samo znači da postoji xy varijanti problema u dojenju koje je zaista moguće riješiti uz pravi savjet (evo, nabrojit ću samo par za početak: odbijanje dojke, plač na dojci, beba koja je "stalno na dojci", različite vrste bolnosti dojki, oštećene bradavice, zastoji i kvrge, smanjeno dobivanje na težini, subjektivni osjećaj "praznosti" dojki, beba koja puno plače, grčevi, buđenje noću,...) 
Pravilan savjet očekujemo od pedijatra, a da li ga dobijemo?
Dobijemo, paušalnu procjenu "dijete ne napreduje dobro", "nemate dosta mlijeka",... uzmite x-mil i hranite ga njime. Pokušali ste dojiti, a nažalost vam nije uspjelo. Što se može". A sa sata na zidu ped. ordinacije nam se smiješe oblačići preko kojih stoji naziv marke adaptiranog kojeg nam je preporučio pedijatar!

----------


## minići

> minići prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne mislite valjda da je adaptirano isto mlijeku iz tetrapaka!
> 
> 
> Uglavnom ne - puno je gore. Prirodno mlijeko je prirodna emulzija. Mlijeko u prahu postane emulzija pomoću emulgatora. Emulgatori su kemija. Mislim da ne treba crtati zaključke.
> Mlijeko u prahu je industrijski silovana namirnica, a mlijeko u tetrapaku... pa za neke brendove znamo da su isto tako nastali od mlijeka u prahu iz Poljske koje nitko drugi nije htio kupiti. Hm...


Da, a u tetrapaku je čisto kravlje mlijeko. Zato je moj nećak skoro umro kad je prestao dojiti ( oko prve godine) i prvi put popio mlijeko iz tetrapaka. Toliko o nepotrebnom reklamiranju adaptiranoga, pogotovo hipoalergenog.

----------


## Davor

Minići, uviđaš li da bi se identična stvar dogodila i da je dijete popilo "normalnu" formulu, koja u sastavu ima identične kravlje bjelančevine kao i mlijeko iz tetrapaka? Niti jedno kravlje mlijeko, bila to formula ili tetrapak, ne može kvalitetno zamijeniti majčino i u svakom slučaju je izraz krajnje nužde. Kada pokušaj trpanja kravljih bjelančevina neslavno prođe kao kod tvojeg nećaka, obično je slijedeći pogrešni korak trpanje hipoalergene formule. Uglavnom ne želiš znati od kakve kemije se to spravlja. :bljuc:

Krajnja nužda: UNICEF koristi formulu u prehrani siročića u Africi kojima su roditelji pomrli od AIDS-a. Skoro sve manje od toga nije krajnja nužda.

----------


## minići

> Minići, uviđaš li da bi se identična stvar dogodila i da je dijete popilo "normalnu" formulu, koja u sastavu ima identične kravlje bjelančevine kao i mlijeko iz tetrapaka? Niti jedno kravlje mlijeko, bila to formula ili tetrapak, ne može kvalitetno zamijeniti majčino i u svakom slučaju je izraz krajnje nužde. Kada pokušaj trpanja kravljih bjelančevina neslavno prođe kao kod tvojeg nećaka, obično je slijedeći pogrešni korak trpanje hipoalergene formule. Uglavnom ne želiš znati od kakve kemije se to spravlja. :bljuc:
> 
> Krajnja nužda: UNICEF koristi formulu u prehrani siročića u Africi kojima su roditelji pomrli od AIDS-a. Skoro sve manje od toga nije krajnja nužda.


 Sigurno je bljak, ali od te formule nije imao alergiju. A dijete ipak mora piti mlijeko ili "nazovimo mlijeko". I hipoalergeno je kravlje !
Ne znam koji bi bio "ispravan korak "kod djeteta koje se skoro ugušilo zbog alergije a majka je( teški astmatičar) uspjela dojiti samo godinu dana? Nisam još čula da postoje žene koje bi dojile tuđu djecu, a to bi bilo najbolje i jedino dobro. Ako vi znate neko bolje rješenje, recite. Moja sestra sad ima drugu bebu staru 13 mjeseci. Mlijeko joj već pomalo nestaje a poslje svega pročitanog na ovom forumu ne zna što bi dala svom djetetu. Po forumašima se više ni pedijatrima ne može vjerovati. I što sad?!

----------


## leonisa

minici, mlijeko joj ne nestaje. nema toga "polako joj nestaje". ne moze nestati. imat ce onoliko mlijeka koliko doji. mlijeko se iskljucivo radi prema ponuda=potraznja, koliko dijete posise toliko se napravi.
ako ima kakvih nedoumica i pitanja neka se slobodno javi. ali bitno je da zna da moze dojiti dokle to beba i ona zele, da mlijeko nece "presusiti".

----------


## minići

> minici, mlijeko joj ne nestaje. nema toga "polako joj nestaje". ne moze nestati. imat ce onoliko mlijeka koliko doji. mlijeko se iskljucivo radi prema ponuda=potraznja, koliko dijete posise toliko se napravi.
> ako ima kakvih nedoumica i pitanja neka se slobodno javi. ali bitno je da zna da moze dojiti dokle to beba i ona zele, da mlijeko nece "presusiti".


 Mlijeka ima samo za jedan podoj. Ništa nije mijenjala u ritmu dojenja , naprotiv, zbog postoječe alergije u obitelji nastoji što duže dojiti i djete vuče, ali mlijeka NEMA. Ako je 12 mjeseci imala dovoljno mlijeka , sigurno nije razlog što ga sada nema njeno neznanje. Jednostavno ga više nema dovoljno. Dijete vuče i vuče, i plače do iznemoglosti, a dojke su prazne i mekane. Po sistemu ponuda- potražnja bilo bi logično da ima sve više i više mlijeka jer je beba sad velika i više traži. Ali rijetke su žene koje uspiju dojiti nakon godine dana. Uz sav trud, znanje i savjete.
Još veći je problem što dijete ne voli nikakvu drugu hranu osim mlijeka.
Ponekad  priroda odlučuje umjesto nas.

----------


## aries24

ja joj isto savjetujem da se javi što prije na SOS telefon za dojenje dok ne bude kasno 
sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## leonisa

> Mlijeka ima samo za jedan podoj. Ništa nije mijenjala u ritmu dojenja , naprotiv, zbog postoječe alergije u obitelji nastoji što duže dojiti i djete vuče, ali mlijeka NEMA. Ako je 12 mjeseci imala dovoljno mlijeka , sigurno nije razlog što ga sada nema njeno neznanje. Jednostavno ga više nema dovoljno. Dijete vuče i vuče, i plače do iznemoglosti, a dojke su prazne i mekane. Po sistemu ponuda- potražnja bilo bi logično da ima sve više i više mlijeka jer je beba sad velika i više traži. Ali rijetke su žene koje uspiju dojiti nakon godine dana. Uz sav trud, znanje i savjete.
> Još veći je problem što dijete ne voli nikakvu drugu hranu osim mlijeka.
> Ponekad  priroda odlučuje umjesto nas.


da bi funkcionirao sistem ponuda=potraznja dojenje mora biti efikasno.
ocigledno postoji neki problem kojeg treba rijesiti.
to sto su dojke mekane ne znaci da nema mlijeka.
ako mlijeka ima samo za jedan podoj znaci da dijete toliko doji. treba povecati broj podoja, ako zeli povecati kolicinu mlijeka. takodjer se moze i izdajati.
to sto je beba sada velika ne znaci nuzno da joj treba vise (kolicinski) mlijeka jer uz mlijeko ima i dohranu. isto tako mlijeko majke koja doji vise od godinu dana sadrzi vise masti i energije nego mlijeko majke koja doji nekoliko mjeseci. majcino mlijeko se prilagodjava djetetu. i tu lezi njezina nezamjenjivost i nemogucnost kopiranja.
po shemi hrane dijete od 12-15 mjeseci koju mora unijeti u sebe da bude adekvatno kolicini proteina koje dobije iz jednog prosjecnog podoja ispada da ako je dijete dojeno i nakon godinu dana, bolje je da proteine i masnoce dobiva iz majcinog mlijeka jer je to mlijeko bas za to dijete 'priredjeno'. a i puno je vjerojatnije da ce uzeti dovoljno proteina - koji mu trebaju za dalji razvoj, nego da se nastoji isti balans masnoca i ostaloga napraviti raznovrsnom prehranom i kolicinski je tesko toliko hrane u dijete unijeti, osim ako majka nije sretnica ciji jednogodisnjak jede izrazito raznovrsno i kolicinski puno
to sto zeli sto duze dojiti je najbolja moguca odluka jer se koncentracija neki od zastitnih faktora u majcinom mlijeku nakon druge godine dojenja povecava. djeca koja su dojila duze od godine dana puno rjedje su oboljevala od onih koja su dojila krace. majcino mlijeko stiti od pojava alergija i razvoja astme pa tako sto duze dijete doji manja je mogucnost da ce oboliti. 
nisu rijetke zene koje uspijevaju dojiti nakon godinu dana. one koje zele nemaju nikakvu prepreku ispred sebe da to i ucine. mlijeko ne moze "presusiti" ako dijete i majka zele dojiti. priroda ne odlucuje, odlucujemo mi. i ako majka vidi da se nesto promijenilo treba potraziti uzrok da bi rjesili posljedicu.
postoji nekoliko mogucih razloga, ali potrebno je vise podataka pa bi bilo najbolje kada bi se javila na podforum dojenje ili na SOS telefon na 01 61 77 520 ili 091 22 77 220.
vidim da zna koje su prednosti i blagodati dojenja sada joj ti mozes reci da moze u njima "uzivati" i nakon godinu dana. u znanju lezi spas.
mozes joj savjetovati da procita neke od ovih tekstova:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=111&Show=170
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=115&Show=1930
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=111&Show=669
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=111&Show=603

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=267&Show=1825
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=267&Show=1842
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=238&Show=1479
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=238&Show=1465

----------


## Davor

> A dijete ipak mora piti mlijeko


S godinom dana? Ne mora.




> I hipoalergeno je kravlje !


ili sojino :bljuc: ako je kravlje, radi se o aminokiselinama sirutke, dakle jogurt. Za početak dohrane je jogurt svakako puno bolji izbor od mlijeka.




> Nisam još čula da postoje žene koje bi dojile tuđu djecu


zovu se dojilje, a Rockefeller ih je koristio u dubokoj starosti (OK, ovo je OT   :Laughing:  )




> Mlijeko joj već pomalo nestaje


telefon u šake i malo pozitivnih vibri. Mi smo razdužili dojenje nakon 3 godine i još oko 4 mjeseca nakon toga se moglo nešto navući. Mlijeko nije zec. Neće uteći.




> Po forumašima se više ni pedijatrima ne može vjerovati


Prvi glas. Po pitanju dojenja ih ima stručnijih i manje stručnih, a kriterije je dosta teško postaviti. Momentalno je ipak najupućenija ekipa na SOS telefonu.

----------


## minići

Opet ja, ali sada zadnji put. Dragi Davore i Leonisa! Hvala Vam na Vašim savjetima, ali oni nam , nažalost, nimalo nisu koristili. Možda je najbolje da počnem ispočetka. Dakle, moja sestra je prvo dijete dojila oko 12 mjeseci. Djete joj je nakon prvog uzimanja običnog kravljeg mlijeka dobilo jaku alergiju, osuo se, otekao mu je jezik, pomodrio,...i jedva su ga spasili. Po savjetu pedijatra dalje je pio hipoalergeno do druge godine, a onda postepeno i proizvode od kravljeg. Srećom, više nije alergičan. U međuvremenu je sestra rodila i drugo dijete. Zbog obiteljske anamneze ( i sama je teški astmatičar) odlučila je dojiti barem do druge godine ( prvi put je "omela" trudnoća), opskrbila se svim informacijama vezanim za dojenje, naročito RODINIM, i postupala je točno po uputama. Kao što sam rekla, sestra je teški astmatičar i ponekad čak 2-3 puta tjedno ima napade, za vrijeme kojih izgubi 1- 2 kg. Ali dijete je ipak dojila. Kad je maleni imao 3 mjeseca , sestra je imala arest pluća i muž je odnio polumrtvu na hitnu. Čim su je stabilizirali tražila je bebu na podoj. Bebu smo joj donosili svaka 2-3 sata na njeno inzistiranje i usprkos protivljenju doktora, a po noći se izdajala da ne izgubi mlijeko. Starci u njenoj sobi su se bunili da zbog njenog izdajanja ne mogu spavati, pa je uz vlastiti potpis izišla iz bolnice peti dan- samo da može dojiti svoje dijete i da joj mlijeko ne nestane. Uz novu terapiju astma joj je srećom pod kontrolom. Ali nakon 12 mjeseci primjetila je da je dijete nakon podoja gladno.Pokušala je i s izdajanjem, i sa češćim stavljanjem na prsa, ali nema ni kapi. Ujutro još i bude nešto, ali sve manje. Kažete da nije priroda kriva za to! Uz sve savjete i pokušaje da održi mlijeko ipak je priroda jača. Prirodno je i to što vidimo i čujemo, pa ipak se neko rodi slijep i gluh. Glupa usporedba, ali htjela sam reći- nismo svi isti. Moja pok. baka se uvijek dogovarala sa svojom zaovom da skupa ostanu trudne jer zaova nikad nije imala mlijeka, pa je moja baka dojila i njenu djecu. Priroda!
A onda, da ne skrenem s teme, pročitam kako je hipoalergeno mlijeko štetno, bljuck itd. Pitam Davora koji je drugi izbor ako majka nema mlijeka. Činilo mi se da jako puno zna i da ću dobiti neki pametan savjet, ali ništa. Adaptirano je bljuck, sojino je bljuck, i mlijeko ne može uteći. To je sve što sam saznala. Nakon svega je najbolje da ipak slušamo svoga pedijatra, jer dijete ipak mora uzimati nešto mliječno, a ako ne smije kravlje mljieko ( a i jogurt je od kravljeg mlijeka, i sir itd), onda nam preostaje jedino "bljuck" mlijeka i slični "bljuck" proizvodi. Vi ste zspjeli dojiti 3 godine jer vjerojatno u međuvremenu niste dobili još jednu bebu, a i vjerojatno ste zdravi i niste pod nikakvom terapijom. Ili Vas je priroda tako podarila. Nisu svi tako sretni...

----------


## anchie76

> Opet ja, ali sada zadnji put. Dragi Davore i Leonisa! Hvala Vam na Vašim savjetima, ali oni nam , nažalost, nimalo nisu koristili. Možda je najbolje da počnem ispočetka. Dakle, moja sestra je prvo dijete dojila oko 12 mjeseci. Djete joj je nakon prvog uzimanja običnog kravljeg mlijeka dobilo jaku alergiju, osuo se, otekao mu je jezik, pomodrio,...i jedva su ga spasili. Po savjetu pedijatra dalje je pio hipoalergeno do druge godine, a onda postepeno i proizvode od kravljeg. Srećom, više nije alergičan. U međuvremenu je sestra rodila i drugo dijete. Zbog obiteljske anamneze ( i sama je teški astmatičar) odlučila je dojiti barem do druge godine ( prvi put je "omela" trudnoća), opskrbila se svim informacijama vezanim za dojenje, naročito RODINIM, i postupala je točno po uputama. Kao što sam rekla, sestra je teški astmatičar i ponekad čak 2-3 puta tjedno ima napade, za vrijeme kojih izgubi 1- 2 kg. Ali dijete je ipak dojila. Kad je maleni imao 3 mjeseca , sestra je imala arest pluća i muž je odnio polumrtvu na hitnu. Čim su je stabilizirali tražila je bebu na podoj. Bebu smo joj donosili svaka 2-3 sata na njeno inzistiranje i usprkos protivljenju doktora, a po noći se izdajala da ne izgubi mlijeko. Starci u njenoj sobi su se bunili da zbog njenog izdajanja ne mogu spavati, pa je uz vlastiti potpis izišla iz bolnice peti dan- samo da može dojiti svoje dijete i da joj mlijeko ne nestane. Uz novu terapiju astma joj je srećom pod kontrolom. Ali nakon 12 mjeseci primjetila je da je dijete nakon podoja gladno.Pokušala je i s izdajanjem, i sa češćim stavljanjem na prsa, ali nema ni kapi. Ujutro još i bude nešto, ali sve manje. Kažete da nije priroda kriva za to! Uz sve savjete i pokušaje da održi mlijeko ipak je priroda jača. Prirodno je i to što vidimo i čujemo, pa ipak se neko rodi slijep i gluh. Glupa usporedba, ali htjela sam reći- nismo svi isti. Moja pok. baka se uvijek dogovarala sa svojom zaovom da skupa ostanu trudne jer zaova nikad nije imala mlijeka, pa je moja baka dojila i njenu djecu. Priroda!
> A onda, da ne skrenem s teme, pročitam kako je hipoalergeno mlijeko štetno, bljuck itd. Pitam Davora koji je drugi izbor ako majka nema mlijeka. Činilo mi se da jako puno zna i da ću dobiti neki pametan savjet, ali ništa. Adaptirano je bljuck, sojino je bljuck, i mlijeko ne može uteći. To je sve što sam saznala. Nakon svega je najbolje da ipak slušamo svoga pedijatra, jer dijete ipak mora uzimati nešto mliječno, a ako ne smije kravlje mljieko ( a i jogurt je od kravljeg mlijeka, i sir itd), onda nam preostaje jedino "bljuck" mlijeka i slični "bljuck" proizvodi. Vi ste zspjeli dojiti 3 godine jer vjerojatno u međuvremenu niste dobili još jednu bebu, a i vjerojatno ste zdravi i niste pod nikakvom terapijom. Ili Vas je priroda tako podarila. Nisu svi tako sretni...


Minici, ako ti je seka dojila godinu dana, onda nema razloga da ne doji i dalje.  Mlijeka sigurno ima manje nego prije, ali i dijete jede drugu hranu i nije samo na maminom mlijeku.  Bitno je da se seka opusti i nek pusti dijete da sisa kad god hoce i koliko god hoce.  Uz takvo sisanje i ostalu raznovrsnu prehranu, mislim da nema potrebe za ikakvim dodatnim mlijekom.

Zasto ti seka misli da nema vise mlijeka?  Sto ju navodi na to?  Jel se izdaja pa gleda koliko je kolicinski, jel dijete nezadovoljno dok sisa, sto je tocno razlog koji ju navodi da to pomisli?

----------


## minići

Dijete sisa i ljuti se, pušta dojku pa opet vuče i opet plače,... A poslije podoja traži papat. Pokušala je izdojiti pumpicom ali ima par kapi i ništa više.

----------


## retha

> Pokušala je izdojiti pumpicom ali ima par kapi i ništa više.


To nis ne znaci. U pocetku dojenja najvise sto bi izdojila bilo je 10ml, jos uvijek dojim ali nema sanse da sad izdojim i kap. Mlijeka imam ko u prici..cujem po gutanju kad Buba sisa.

----------


## aries24

ni ja nisam nikad mogla izdojiti više od 10 ml odjednom, a noa je bio ko sumo borac samo na mom mlijeku

----------


## Davor

*Minići*, čak ni sada mi nije posebno jasno što ti zapravo treba. Kravlje mlijeko je poznati alergen, a isto tako je osnovni sastojak ogromne većine dojenačkih formula. Kad beba "ne prihvati" formulu, to se uglavnom odnosi na preosjetljivost ili alergiju na kravlje mlijeko. Nema ništa posebno u tome. Hipoalergene formule su stvorene radi pukog preživljavanja beba koje su uprskali s kravljim mlijekom. Sojine formule su stvorene radi pukog preživljavanja beba kod kojih ni hipoalergene formule nisu upalile.

To što opisuješ je alergijska reakcija na jednu namirnicu u prehrani, koja u dobi od godinu dana nikako nije esencijalna. Dakle, isto tako se mogla dogoditi i radi oraha, kikirikija ili glutenskog brašna. To što postoji mliječna formula koju je dijete tamanilo potom i nije nešto posebno impresivno. Hranjenje djeteta od godine dana bez mlijeka nije ništa specijalno - za Kineze je to opis ranog djetinjstva.

Na ovom forumu smo već na više mjesta isticali korištenje jogurta kao alternative superiorne mlijeku. Koliko god ti se činilo da je formula imala neku presudnu ulogu u životu tvojeg nećaka, u stvarnom svijetu bila je potpuno izlišna. Prirodne alternative su i puno ukusnije  :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

minic ja saljem puno puno   :Love:  tvojoj seki. stvarno je zena i pol!
neka nazove sos telefon i u razgovoru sa savjetnicama rjesiti problem.

kod majcinog mlijeka svaka je kap bitna. pa ako ga kolicinski ima manje, onda je ta "kap" puno "jaca" jer su sva antitjela i proteini "zbijeni" u toj maloj kolicini.

----------


## minići

> *Minići*, čak ni sada mi nije posebno jasno što ti zapravo treba. Kravlje mlijeko je poznati alergen, a isto tako je osnovni sastojak ogromne većine dojenačkih formula. Kad beba "ne prihvati" formulu, to se uglavnom odnosi na preosjetljivost ili alergiju na kravlje mlijeko. Nema ništa posebno u tome. Hipoalergene formule su stvorene radi pukog preživljavanja beba koje su uprskali s kravljim mlijekom. Sojine formule su stvorene radi pukog preživljavanja beba kod kojih ni hipoalergene formule nisu upalile.
> 
> To što opisuješ je alergijska reakcija na jednu namirnicu u prehrani, koja u dobi od godinu dana nikako nije esencijalna. Dakle, isto tako se mogla dogoditi i radi oraha, kikirikija ili glutenskog brašna. To što postoji mliječna formula koju je dijete tamanilo potom i nije nešto posebno impresivno. Hranjenje djeteta od godine dana bez mlijeka nije ništa specijalno - za Kineze je to opis ranog djetinjstva.
> 
> Na ovom forumu smo već na više mjesta isticali korištenje jogurta kao alternative superiorne mlijeku. Koliko god ti se činilo da je formula imala neku presudnu ulogu u životu tvojeg nećaka, u stvarnom svijetu bila je potpuno izlišna. Prirodne alternative su i puno ukusnije


 Ni jogurt ne smije. Nisam znala da djetetu nije potrebno mlijeko i mliječni proizvodi! Nikad čula! Žalosno je što mali obožava mlijeko i nije baš nekog apetita. Kako njemu objasniti da mu mlijeko ne treba, to je već malo teže. Ali valjda će se naviknuti...

----------


## ANKARA

Minići, bok. Ne znam je li ti tko savjetovao do sada, tek sam se uključila na Rodu pa nisam čitala sve postove, ali možda bi mogla pokušati sa rižinim mlijekom. Ja ga dajem svom sinu i još mu zamutim unutra   :Ups:  nesquick, niti ne primjeti razliku a ne smeta mu. Imaš tih vrsta mlijeka sa i bez kalcija.

----------


## minići

Hvala, ANKARA. Probati čemo.

----------

